# Tivo plugin for Plex



## dadrepus

I don't know how many of you are Plex fans but I love the media server. There was a Tivo plugin developed that allowed us to watch all our Tivo recordings without downloading, within the Plex environment. I don't understand the specifics of how it worked but the plugin is broken and the author seems to have abandoned it. I have a copy of the latest, that still does not work although it can see the recordings in each Tivo, just not begin to play them.

Is there anybody talented enough and willing to step up and fix this? I believe it is currently Mac only but it would be great to see cross development. Plex has media servers for Mac, PC, Linux and DLNA. Clients for mac, Windows, GoogleTV, Roku, Samsung, LG, Android, IOS, and more.

The Plugins go in the Server application, currently 3 Mac, PC, Linux.

Any takers? https://github.com/plexinc-plugins/TiVo.bundle


----------



## wmcbrine

It's busted for the same reason as everything else, the expired cookies being sent out by the TiVo.

[Browsing source...] Well, this is interesting. It's in Python, and there's code in there to download from the TiVo in essentially the way pyTivo does it, but it's commented out, in favor of a call to curl. I dunno why everybody thinks curl is the way to go for this... Anyway, that means that you can adapt the curl workaround that's been posted in other threads.


----------



## dadrepus

The only thing I could find so far in looking is to use java instead of curl. At least that was for a kmttg thread I was following. I am no coder but I can surely cut and paste.
Is there someplace else I should look?


----------



## dadrepus

I have posted this on the Plex forum, hopefully someone will pick this up and run with it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmcbrine

dadrepus said:


> The only thing I could find so far in looking is to use java instead of curl. At least that was for a kmttg thread I was following. I am no coder but I can surely cut and paste.
> Is there someplace else I should look?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527463#post9527463

although obviously that's not quite right, either. You'll have to figure out the right location for the curl.conf file. Or, you can modify the command line used to call curl (in TiVo.bundle/Contents/Code/__init__.py).


----------



## dadrepus

I found where the curl config file was and added the lines necessary but I still get the same strange behavior. The access key for the mbr tivo causes Plex to just spin the magic wheel and go nowhere. The two tivos that i have not given the access key, show their recordings in a following page but Plex cannot play the recordings. Plex says "cannot read the input stream" which means it doesn't know what to do with a .tivo file, I would think. Somewhere it would need to transcode but I'm not sure Plex's transcoder know about .tivo files.


----------



## muerte33

Try setting the date on your PC to 3 months ago to see if that fixes it.
This program runasdate
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html
will run that specific program with the date you select.
If it works, then you know you have the expired cookie problem.
Oops, sorry!
This is a Mac problem, I am out!


----------



## dadrepus

No, your suggestion actually worked, sorta. I have 3 tivo's, the plugin asks for a MAK initially, before going to any recordings. After changing the date back, as you suggested, I added 1 MAC of the 3. The next screen brought me to the list of Tivos.
If I choose the one with the MAK, next sceeen doesnt load. If I go to the other two, my shows show up in the next screen. When clicking on the show to play it, it NOW works and I can watch the show, where before the date change I got the "can't play stream message".
So, yes, my Mac suffers from the expired cookie problem but also the Plex plugin seems to have an error in configuration. I also tried with no MAK key and a fictitious key, neither one allows me access to the next page.


----------



## Soapm

So I understand, why does plex need the cookie? What exactly does it do with it?



wmcbrine said:


> Or, you can modify the command line used to call curl (in TiVo.bundle/Contents/Code/__init__.py).


Do you think this is the curl line in question? If so, how do you suggest it be modified.



Code:


curlp = Popen(["/usr/bin/curl", url, "--digest", "-s", "-u", "tivo:"+Prefs.Get("MAC"), "-c", "/tmp/cookies.txt"], stdout=PIPE)

Above mcbrine linked to it says to add cookie = "sid=abc" to the config file. I don't see a config file in plex so is there a way to add something to the curl config file?



Code:


/usr/bin/curl-config

PS to add...

For those of us with hacked Tivo's, is there anyway to change the date in Tivoapp?



Code:


Set-Cookie: sid=%s; path=/; expires="Saturday, 16-Feb-2013 00:00:00 GMT";


----------



## Beryl

Has there been any progress on this? I recently got into Plex/Roku and dread having to convert the many ".TiVo" files created and saved (used Tivo Desktop with the fix) to something Plex can interpret.

Since Windows Media can read the files, it seems that it would be easy for Plex to handle them.


----------



## dadrepus

Beryl said:


> Has there been any progress on this? I recently got into Plex/Roku and dread having to convert the many ".TiVo" files created and saved (used Tivo Desktop with the fix) to something Plex can interpret.
> 
> Since Windows Media can read the files, it seems that it would be easy for Plex to handle them.


 No, not really. I have been the last to post on the Plex forum on this, no-one has stepped up with the required knowledge to fix it. I, have noticed with my experiments, that the plugin indeed suffers from the cookie/date problem that plague so many other tivo apps. If you move the date of your computer back prior to Feb 16th I think, then you can get the Plex plugin to see and play the tivo recordings. Also, I have 3 tivos and the one I give the plugin the tivo media access key does not work at all but the other two, everything show up and works. So, even if they fix the issue with the time, it still has a problem working exactly right but it is so close.


----------



## dadrepus

[QUPTE]
Above mcbrine linked to it says to add cookie = "sid=abc" to the config file. I don't see a config file in plex so is there a way to add something to the curl config file?

[/QUOTE]

The config file for curl for the tivo plugin is found under Library/Application support/Plex Media Server/plug-in Support/Data/com.plexapp.plugins.tivo.

It has this in it for me:

# Netscape HTTP Cookie File
# http://curl.haxx.se/rfc/cookie_spec.html
# This file was generated by libcurl! Edit at your own risk.

192.168.1.5	FALSE	/	FALSE	1360972800	sid	B63AD0EE114BF095

I have tried removing this and adding the fixes many have talked about but cannot get things to work out, as well as many different combinations.

Many of my tries would not allow the plugin to load at all.


----------



## BankZ

yeah, this would be awesome if we could get this to work!


----------



## sangahm

It looks like the cookie problem is a dead end at this point.


----------



## philhu

Not necessarily.

Tivo is sending out a new sw version with the cookie problem fixed, 11.0m

I have it on both my TivoHD units.

Note, if you have a hacked Tivo, if you let it install, you will lose your hacks.

If you DO have a hacked Tivo, you are probably disabling the update with the 'NOTHANKS' tivoapp patch or your system has been rebooting every night to try to install the update.


----------



## Soapm

philhu said:


> Note, if you have a hacked Tivo, if you let it install, you will lose your hacks.
> 
> If you DO have a hacked Tivo, you are probably disabling the update with the 'NOTHANKS' tivoapp patch or your system has been rebooting every night to try to install the update.


Or you haven't received the update at this time. I check daily and haven't received it yet.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

Does this work with the Premiere TiVos? When I click the app in my Plex, it doesn't show any TiVo data on the screen.


----------



## dadrepus

yes, I have a Premiere and it just started working all on its own which probably means that Tivo fixed the problem. Make sure you put in you MAC from your Tivo in the plugins preferences. This plugin only seems to work with the regular Plex client and not the "Plex Home Theater" client that those with a Plex Pass use. The Plex developers did something to break this plugin in that release and since this is "abandoned ware" unless someone else picks it up it will stay broke.


----------



## Soapm

dadrepus said:


> yes, I have a Premiere and it just started working all on its own which probably means that Tivo fixed the problem. Make sure you put in you MAC from your Tivo in the plugins preferences. This plugin only seems to work with the regular Plex client and not the "Plex Home Theater" client that those with a Plex Pass use. The Plex developers did something to break this plugin in that release and since this is "abandoned ware" unless someone else picks it up it will stay broke.


Do you have the instructions how to install this? Where are the plugins preferences? I haven't seen them.


----------



## Beryl

Soapm said:


> Do you have the instructions how to install this? Where are the plugins preferences? I haven't seen them.


I wanted to ask the same thing. I found a couple of plug-ins months ago but neither showed up in the list of installable channels.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

dadrepus said:


> yes, I have a Premiere and it just started working all on its own which probably means that Tivo fixed the problem. Make sure you put in you MAC from your Tivo in the plugins preferences. This plugin only seems to work with the regular Plex client and not the "Plex Home Theater" client that those with a Plex Pass use. The Plex developers did something to break this plugin in that release and since this is "abandoned ware" unless someone else picks it up it will stay broke.


I am a Plexpass member, but I think I just have the regular version installed. But nowhere do I see a spot to enter a MAK. I found an XML file that I tried changing the MAK on, but that didn't work either. From what I have read, I should be able to see my TiVo, regardless of whether or not I have a MAK. The MAK is just required to download and decrypt the TiVo files.



Beryl said:


> I wanted to ask the same thing. I found a couple of plug-ins months ago but neither showed up in the list of installable channels.


This is what mine looks like. I don't think it looks right, but I can't find screenshots elsewhere.


----------



## Soapm

Did you have to add the channel or did it just appear?

How did you install the app on your computer?


----------



## jeepguy_1980

Soapm said:


> Did you have to add the channel or did it just appear?
> 
> How did you install the app on your computer?


I put the TiVo.bundle file/folder in the plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins folder. But mine isn't working, so...


----------



## Beryl

jeepguy_1980 said:


> I put the TiVo.bundle file/folder in the plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins folder. But mine isn't working, so...


I did the same but the channel doesn't appear.


----------



## Soapm

Beryl said:


> I did the same but the channel doesn't appear.


I got mine to appear by changing the ownership and group. Mines were somehow set to root. However, I don't see the Tivo's but I guess that's for another day.


----------



## eduboys

Does this plug-in work if I access via a Roku?


----------



## dadrepus

eduboys said:


> Does this plug-in work if I access via a Roku?


 No, unfortunately it gets to where it tries to load the video and then kicks it back to the Roku home screen. Then again, i don't have a Roku 3, just an older box without the latest and greatest on it.

It has started working for me in the Mac version of Plex just as long as you don't use the new "home theater " client.

Its not the the roku doesn't see the Tivos- it does ( i have 3) and it sees all 3. Sees the recordings- no thumbnails- but cannot play. I did not reinstall my MAC addresses thru the roku, don't know if that is the problem.


----------



## eduboys

I'd imagine tons of people would pay for this if it came out and was rock solid... Effectively your STB costs under $100 with no subscription cost vs. the tivo mino at ~$250 with lifetime service. Only thing you lose is the live tv, however with TWC you have the live TV as well.


----------



## bayern_fan

I would GLADLY pay for a functional Plex add-in if it was reasonably priced ($10 or less)


----------



## Soapm

I got the plugin to appear but I don't see the Tivo's or even a place to add the MAK.


----------



## Beryl

Soapm said:


> I got the plugin to appear but I don't see the Tivo's or even a place to add the MAK.


Where exactly did you put the plug-in and what is the folder named?


----------



## jeepguy_1980

Soapm said:


> I got the plugin to appear but I don't see the Tivo's or even a place to add the MAK.


That's exactly what mine is doing.


----------



## Soapm

Beryl said:


> Where exactly did you put the plug-in and what is the folder named?


I have a version in;



Code:


/usr/lib/plexmediaserver/Resources/Plug-ins/TiVo.bundle

But I believe it was the one I put in;



Code:


/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVo.bundle

That made it work. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Beryl

Thanks. I'll try that. Some developer could make a tidy sum by selling a working plug-in.


----------



## esheesle

I'm not seeing the tivo plugin in the channel list on plex and the link in this post gives an error saying content is not found by github. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> I have a version in;
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/Resources/Plug-ins/TiVo.bundle
> 
> But I believe it was the one I put in;
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVo.bundle
> 
> That made it work. But I could be wrong.


I tried it today and when I click on the Tivo channel I get a box asking me to enter the MAK. When I put in the MAK I get an error saying content unavailable, make sure server is running. What server would it be talking about? Does this connect to the mind server? Do I need Tivo desktop running on my network (cuz I don't use it)?


----------



## HeatherA

I'd love the opposite of this, the ability to run Plex via our TiVos.


----------



## steffen707

dadrepus said:


> yes, I have a Premiere and it just started working all on its own which probably means that Tivo fixed the problem. Make sure you put in you MAC from your Tivo in the plugins preferences. This plugin only seems to work with the regular Plex client and not the "Plex Home Theater" client that those with a Plex Pass use. The Plex developers did something to break this plugin in that release and since this is "abandoned ware" unless someone else picks it up it will stay broke.


where can I get the tivo plugin for the plex player?


----------



## steffen707

Soapm said:


> I got mine to appear by changing the ownership and group. Mines were somehow set to root. However, I don't see the Tivo's but I guess that's for another day.


where do you change ownership and group?


----------



## dadrepus

steffen707 said:


> where can I get the tivo plugin for the plex player?


The Plex forum Tivo App


----------



## dadrepus

steffen707 said:


> where do you change ownership and group?


On a Mac, right click on the tivo.bundle, get info, at the bottom it will show users and groups. You may have to Unlock to change this. so, unlock, it will ask for username and password, then change or add user and group. click the lock when done.


----------



## steffen707

dadrepus said:


> The Plex forum Tivo App


The github link is broken. Is there another link?


----------



## steffen707

dadrepus said:


> On a Mac, right click on the tivo.bundle, get info, at the bottom it will show users and groups. You may have to Unlock to change this. so, unlock, it will ask for username and password, then change or add user and group. click the lock when done.


Does the plugin only work on Mac plex media servers?


----------



## dadrepus

steffen707 said:


> The github link is broken. Is there another link?


check the last page. I have a link there and well as someone put it up on github again.


----------



## hotspace

I'd like to test this out too...but al of the links are dead.

Can someone re-up this?? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dadrepus

hotspace said:


> I'd like to test this out too...but al of the links are dead.
> 
> Can someone re-up this?? It would be greatly appreciated.


worked for me

tivo


----------



## hotspace

Thanks for the link...is/are there detailed instructions on how to install?


----------



## dadrepus

hotspace said:


> Thanks for the link...is/are there detailed instructions on how to install?


I don't know how it is packaged but if it opens up as a folder just change the name to Tivo.bundle and drop it into the plugins folder in your plex server application and restart the server.


----------



## hotspace

dadrepus said:


> I don't know how it is packaged but if it opens up as a folder just change the name to Tivo.bundle and drop it into the plugins folder in your plex server application and restart the server.


Yup...I renamed the folder and dropped it in. The plugin populates but I cant get anything to play. I was hoping...

Has anyone had luck?


----------



## dadrepus

It really depends on the version of Plex- server and client, you are running. I have moved to the 64 bit version of both and now tivo-plugin no-longer works for me. I was hoping some Python developer would pick up this abandoned plugin and update it but so far no-one on the Plex forums seem to be interested. The original author is nowhere to be found.
It is up for grabs. Anyone interested here?


----------



## Beryl

I can never get it to populate in the channels list and I have many supported and unsupported channels.

1. unzip the Tivo.bundle-master-zip file
2. rename Tivo.bundle-master folder to Tivo.bundle file and put it in the plug-in folder (same place as all of my other channels - _user_\AppData\Local\Plex Media Server\Plug-ins) 
3. Recycle Plex Server

Any idea of what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## HeatherA

Has there ever been an updated plugin for Plex? I still have the old one, of course it no longer works, but I'd love to get my TiVo's integrated into my Plex clients.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

HeatherA said:


> Has there ever been an updated plugin for Plex? I still have the old one, of course it no longer works, but I'd love to get my TiVo's integrated into my Plex clients.


Unfortunately, I think it's pretty much dead.


----------



## plexplug

github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

At the moment it is only for Linux, but it is back to life.

The majority of the plex channel was rewritten. I wish I knew how to use the TiVo To Go API to seek into a video and just transfer a part of it. And it would be great if you could start a transfer of a recording that is in progress. Every time I try the TiVo API responds with the fact it is not authorized. 

Clearly the TiVo Stream is capable of doing all of the above, but the APIs are not publically exposed.

Enjoy.


----------



## dadrepus

plexplug said:


> github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> At the moment it is only for Linux, but it is back to life.
> 
> The majority of the plex channel was rewritten. I wish I knew how to use the TiVo To Go API to seek into a video and just transfer a part of it. And it would be great if you could start a transfer of a recording that is in progress. Every time I try the TiVo API responds with the fact it is not authorized.
> 
> Clearly the TiVo Stream is capable of doing all of the above, but the APIs are not publically exposed.
> 
> Enjoy.


How difficult would it be to make this work on a Mac since it is related, a derivative of BSD?
And did you post this in the developer section of the Plex Forum?


----------



## plexplug

I have it partially working on OSX already. Finding the TiVo via bonjour just doesn't work yet. The downloading and immediate streaming is functional though. [ The preliminary code for OSX is not yet checked in. ]

Yes, this project was posted on the plex channel forum.

In the near future I expect it will be working on OSX.


----------



## wmcbrine

plexplug said:


> I have it partially working on OSX already. Finding the TiVo via bonjour just doesn't work yet.


If I might suggest...

https://github.com/wmcbrine/pyzeroconf

I use this in all the projects in my sig to find TiVos, on all platforms. It will run whether or not there's already a system service binding port 5353, and it implements the whole zeroconf/rendevous/bonjour stack in itself, with no dependencies outside the standard library.

I also have non-zeroconf fallback methods of TiVo detection which you can check out in the projects in my sig.


----------



## plexplug

Thanks for the suggestion. This looks perfect and should make it a whole lot easier to support windows as well. I will take a look at integrating the zeroconf.py directly into the channel plugin.

Thanks!


----------



## plexplug

Thanks to the suggestion from wmcbrine to use zeroconf.py, the OSX support is completed for the TiVoToGo plex plugin.

github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

Enjoy!


----------



## DavidDeLano

Would I be able to use this plugin with the Plex server running on my Netgear ReadyNAS??


----------



## Aero 1

plexplug said:


> Thanks to the suggestion from wmcbrine to use zeroconf.py, the OSX support is completed for the TiVoToGo plex plugin.
> 
> github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> Enjoy!


works great! its better quality via the plex iphone app than through the tivo app using the tivo stream. any idea if you can get trick play (FF, REW) to work?


----------



## plexplug

Aero 1 said:


> any idea if you can get trick play (FF, REW) to work?


Only if someone can tell me how to use some kind of TiVo API to download with an offset into show that you want to transfer. I have poked around with google searches but there is no open API I could find which would allow this.

The TiVo stream is clearly able to start a transfer with an offset but this is a completely closed API. The TiVo stream protocol (between the stream device and the TiVo) also allows transfering a show that is in progress.

The workaround I use is to enable the TiVoToGo download in the plex plugin prefrences. I just download the show I want and I just add the to go save directory to the media library. I was going to ask the Plex developers if there is a way to re-trigger the scan of a folder for the case when a download completes.


----------



## plexplug

DavidDeLano said:


> Would I be able to use this plugin with the Plex server running on my Netgear ReadyNAS??


It depends which model you have. If you have an x86 based ReadyNAS it might just work. If you have some other processor, it will definitely not work because there is a tivodecode binary that has to run that is OS / processor specific.

If you have a x86 based NAS, please try it and let us know if it works or not. I can build a statically linked tivodecode which could stand a chance of working.


----------



## DavidDeLano

I have an x86 version. One of the reasons I bought x86 was to support the decoding. Where do I start?


----------



## plexplug

Not having used Plex for a NAS before I am not exactly sure how you install a plugin that is not officially provided via the plex channels. If you can find the Plug-ins directory you put a copy of the git tree there and restart the plex media server. If the tivo decoding doesn't work you need to find the Logs directory for the plex server and send the log file called: com.plexapp.plugins.tivotogo.log

On a Linux host I typically find that at: 
/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Logs/PMS Plugin Logs/com.plexapp.plugins.tivotogo.log

I imagine it is something reasonably similar on your NAS device.

Best of Luck.


----------



## plexplug

The Window Plex Server TiVoToGo channel support is now completed for anyone who wants to try it.

There are install instructions there now.

https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

Thanks again to wmcbrine for the zeroconf.py, as that made it a lot easier to get the Windows portion up and running for the TiVo discovery process.


----------



## bradleys

plexplug said:


> Thanks to the suggestion from wmcbrine to use zeroconf.py, the OSX support is completed for the TiVoToGo plex plugin.
> 
> github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> Enjoy!


Is a Windows version in the works?


----------



## plexplug

bradleys said:


> Is a Windows version in the works?


Yes. It was updated in the last couple of hours to support the Windows Plex Server platform.


----------



## Aero 1

plexplug said:


> Only if someone can tell me how to use some kind of TiVo API to download with an offset into show that you want to transfer. I have poked around with google searches but there is no open API I could find which would allow this.
> 
> The TiVo stream is clearly able to start a transfer with an offset but this is a completely closed API. The TiVo stream protocol (between the stream device and the TiVo) also allows transfering a show that is in progress.
> 
> The workaround I use is to enable the TiVoToGo download in the plex plugin prefrences. I just download the show I want and I just add the to go save directory to the media library. I was going to ask the Plex developers if there is a way to re-trigger the scan of a folder for the case when a download completes.


fyi, trick play works when i use the Roku plex app. if you let the stream buffer then you can trick play.


----------



## DavidDeLano

Updating the NAS could be slow going.....

I've updated the latest Plex plug-in.

I have a ReadyNAS Ultra 6 Plus which uses the old Frontview interface. I tried to update it to the new GUI, but it isn't compatible. I know I've gotten to the root directory before, but I can't figure out how I did it. Does anyone know how to do this so that I can copy in the TiVo plugins?

Do I also need to install curl, or is that included in the package? If so, where do I get that?

David


----------



## Beryl

plexplug said:


> The Window Plex Server TiVoToGo channel support is now completed for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> There are install instructions there now.
> 
> https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> Thanks again to wmcbrine for the zeroconf.py, as that made it a lot easier to get the Windows portion up and running for the TiVo discovery process.


Works beautifully per installation instructions. :up:

I wish it worked via wifi though. Only my Premiere is Ethernet connected and I'd like to have access to my Roamio shows.


----------



## plexplug

Beryl said:


> I wish it worked via wifi though. Only my Premiere is Ethernet connected and I'd like to have access to my Roamio shows.


I don't think there is any kind of restriction with respect to WiFi, assuming you have a fast enough WiFi connection. If you know the IP address of your TiVo you can fill it in in the preferences and have a go at transfering a show. I added that because the plex server and the may or may not actually be on the same subnet.


----------



## plexplug

DavidDeLano said:


> Do I also need to install curl, or is that included in the package? If so, where do I get that?


I assume you can probably enable ssh, and just do ls /usr/bin/curl to see if it is there and that point you could also scp a tar.gz copy of the TiVoToGo.bundle, and then unpack it in the correct place.


----------



## dlfl

I know these will seem like dumb questions to the rest of you, but I can't figure out what capability this plug-in provides -- and I have read the description in the GitHub repo.

Does this allow a Plex server to pull a video stream from a TiVo and pass it on to a Plex Client, e.g., running on a Fire TV, or Roku?

Or does it allow a TiVo to transfer or stream video files from a PC hosting the Plex Server and record or play them? If so, what are the advantages over pytivo or streambaby?

Or what?


----------



## Beryl

plexplug said:


> I don't think there is any kind of restriction with respect to WiFi, assuming you have a fast enough WiFi connection. If you know the IP address of your TiVo you can fill it in in the preferences and have a go at transfering a show. I added that because the plex server and the may or may not actually be on the same subnet.


Hmmm.

My wifi is decent.









I transfer and stream better with Roamio/wifi than with Premiere/Ethernet but it didn't work. I tried it first but then went back and read the Ethernet requirement.

Maybe there is something I need to tweet on the Roamio.

Update - the Roamio was "off". Just pressing the live button made it accessible via the plugin. It is pretty cool.

One thing would improve its awesomeness -- allow us to save multiple ip addresses in the settings and label them there.

Thanks so much for this. I like that TiVo content is accessible remotely. It is always hit or miss with the official TiVo app.


----------



## KenNashua

Just tried getting this running on my Freenas server with Plex server 0.9.9.12 and a Tivo Series 2 and it seems transcoding is failing:



Code:


Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Request: [192.168.x.x:xxxxx] GET /video/:/transcode/universal/session/b9f2i5v9yd6/base/index.m3u8 (4 live)
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - MDE: analyzing video part 0: /mpeg2?//
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - MDE: selected media 0
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - [Universal] Transcoding to hls/mpegts/h264/mp3
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Starting a transcode session b9f2i5v9yd6 at offset -1.0 (stopped=1)
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Estimated video bitrate at 17091Kbps.
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Scaled up video bitrate to 25636Kbps based on 150% fudge factor.
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Clipped max bitrate to 3000Kbps based on limit client requested limit.
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080f2000] DEBUG - Job running: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/share/plexmediaserver/Resources/Plex New Transcoder -i _http_://127.0.0.1:xxxxxxx/aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguMTIzLjUxOjgwL2Rvd25sb2FkL0ElMjBDaGFybGllJTIwQnJvd24lMjBDaHJpc3RtYXMuVGlWbz9Db250YWluZXI9JTJGTm93UGxheWluZyZpZD02NDc1ODM5 -threads 0 -y -segment_format mpegts -f segment -loglevel quiet -loglevel_plex error -map_metadata -1 -progressurl _http_://127.0.0.1:xxxxxx/video/:/transcode/session/b9f2i5v9yd6/progress -vcodec libx264 -crf 19 -maxrate 3000k -bufsize 6000k -vsi 1920x1080 -preset veryfast -x264opts cabac=0:8x8dct=1:bframes=0:subme=0:me_range=4:rc_lookahead=10:me=dia:no_chroma_me:8x8dct=0:partitions=none:cabac=0 -flags -global_header -segment_time 1 -segment_start_number 0 -force_key_frames expr:gte(t,n_forced*1) -sn -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -aq 2 media-%05d.ts
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:27 [0x8080e1800] ERROR - [Transcoder] _http_://127.0.0.1:xxxxxxx/aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguMTIzLjUxOjgwL2Rvd25sb2FkL0ElMjBDaGFybGllJTIwQnJvd24lMjBDaHJpc3RtYXMuVGlWbz9Db250YWluZXI9JTJGTm93UGxheWluZyZpZD02NDc1ODM5: Invalid data found when processing input
Dec 09, 2014 21:41:28 [0x8080f2000] ERROR - Failed to start session successfully.

Any thoughts on where to go next for debugging?


----------



## plexplug

KenNashua said:


> Any thoughts on where to go next for debugging?


That is the main log file which is just telling you a generic error, you need to check what was in the:

PMS Plugin Logs/com.plexapp.plugins.tivotogo.log

That will tell you if there were problems starting the tivodecode process.

Perhaps you can check the following with ssh:
1) Provide the output of the command: uname -a
2) Check to see you have curl, ls -l /usr/bin/curl
3) See if the tivodecode process works by running the following which should produce a help message:

----
./TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -h
Usage: ./TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode [--help] [--verbose|-v] [--no-verify|-n] {--mak|-m} mak [{--out|-o} outfile] <tivofile>

--mak, -m media access key (required)
--out, -o output file (default stdout)
--verbose, -v verbose
--no-verify, -n do not verify MAK while decoding
--dump-metadata,-D dump metadata from TiVo file to xml files (development)
--no-video, -x don't decode video, exit after metadata
--version, -V print the version information and exit
--help, -h print this help and exit

The file names specified for the output file or the tivo file may be -, which
means stdout or stdin respectively
----

I have static binaries built for a 32 bit and 64 bit x86 kernel but have not yet checked them in.


----------



## bradleys

dlfl said:


> Does this allow a Plex server to pull a video stream from a TiVo and pass it on to a Plex Client, e.g., running on a Fire TV, or Roku?


This...


----------



## Aero 1

dlfl said:


> I know these will seem like dumb questions to the rest of you, but I can't figure out what capability this plug-in provides -- and I have read the description in the GitHub repo.
> 
> Does this allow a Plex server to pull a video stream from a TiVo and pass it on to a Plex Client, e.g., running on a Fire TV, or Roku?
> 
> Or does it allow a TiVo to transfer or stream video files from a PC hosting the Plex Server and record or play them? If so, what are the advantages over pytivo or streambaby?
> 
> Or what?


yes, i mentioned it 5 posts above yours. it works on the roku, plex web and iphone apps. it should work on all apps that allow you to use channels. I believe Plex Home Theater took out channels because of the new coding they are doing so they are not compatible (or something to that affect).

the plug in has two options, stream rom the tivo to an app and it also allows you to initiate a TTG download and save it to a directory of your choice.


----------



## rfryar

Aero 1 said:


> it should work on all apps that allow you to use channels.


I have tried it out via the web interface on my desktop and it works fine. However on my phone through the Plex app it seems like it wants to transcode and nothing happens.



Code:


2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  DEBUG (runtime:717) - Handling request GET /video/tivotogo/:/function/PlayVideo?function_args=Y2VyZWFsMQoxCmRpY3QKMQpzMTM1Cmh0dHA6Ly8xMjcuMC4wLjE6NDk0OTIvYUhSMGNEb3ZMekU1TWk0eE5qZ3VNUzR6TmpvNE1DOWtiM2R1Ykc5aFpDOVVhR1VsTWpCVGFXMXdjMjl1Y3k1VWFWWnZQME52Ym5SaGFXNWxjajBsTWtaT2IzZFFiR0Y1YVc1bkptbGtQVE00TlRnMHMzCnVybHIwCg__&indirect=1&mediaInfo=%7B%22audio_channels%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22protocol%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22optimized_for_streaming%22%3A%20true%2C%20%22video_frame_rate%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22duration%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22height%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22width%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22container%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22audio_codec%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22aspect_ratio%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22video_codec%22%3A%20%22mpeg2%3F%22%2C%20%22video_resolution%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22bitrate%22%3A%20null%7D
2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  DEBUG (runtime:814) - Found route matching /video/tivotogo/:/function/PlayVideo
2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  DEBUG (runtime:143) - Calling function 'PlayVideo'
2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  INFO (logkit:16) - Return PlayVideo: http://127.0.0.1:49492/aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguMS4zNjo4MC9kb3dubG9hZC9UaGUlMjBTaW1wc29ucy5UaVZvP0NvbnRhaW5lcj0lMkZOb3dQbGF5aW5nJmlkPTM4NTg0
2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  DEBUG (runtime:106) - Sending packed state data (109 bytes)
2014-12-09 19:05:45,036 (f10) :  DEBUG (runtime:918) - Response: [200] MediaContainer, 990 bytes
2014-12-09 19:05:45,411 (1824) :  INFO (logkit:16) - GET URL: http://192.168.1.36:80/download/The%20Simpsons.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=38584
2014-12-09 19:05:45,411 (1824) :  DEBUG (logkit:13) - TVD: C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Plex Media Server\Plug-ins\TiVoToGo.bundle\Contents\Resources\win\tivodecode.exe
2014-12-09 19:05:45,411 (1824) :  DEBUG (logkit:13) - CMD: C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Plex Media Server\Plug-ins\TiVoToGo.bundle\Contents\Resources\win\curl.exe http://192.168.1.36:80/download/The%20Simpsons.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=38584 --digest -s -u tivo:MAKHERE -c /tmp/cookies.txt
2014-12-09 19:05:45,411 (1824) :  DEBUG (logkit:13) -  PIPED to: C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Plex Media Server\Plug-ins\TiVoToGo.bundle\Contents\Resources\win\tivodecode.exe -m MAKHERE -
2014-12-09 19:05:45,536 (1824) :  INFO (logkit:16) - Starting decoder
2014-12-09 19:08:48,892 (1824) :  INFO (logkit:16) - Unexpected error: [Errno 10054] An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
2014-12-09 19:08:48,892 (1824) :  INFO (logkit:16) - tivodecode/curl terminated
2014-12-09 19:08:48,892 (1824) :  INFO (logkit:16) - Server Already Running or port in use

Any one do this on Android with the Plex app?

Rick


----------



## dlfl

Aero 1 said:


> yes, i mentioned it 5 posts above yours. it works on the roku, plex web and iphone apps. it should work on all apps that allow you to use channels. I believe Plex Home Theater took out channels because of the new coding they are doing so they are not compatible (or something to that affect).
> 
> the plug in has two options, stream rom the tivo to an app and it also allows you to initiate a TTG download and save it to a directory of your choice.


Nice, thanks!

I have a TiVo HD, Series 3, Model 652xxx, and TTG transfer rates max out at about 10 Mbps, which isn't enough to keep up with many HD videos real time. I assume that means the streaming feature isn't going to work well for such files, correct?

So my alternative would appear to be to do a TTG download, then serve that file to the client. Using this method do I have to wait until the entire file is downloaded before starting to view it on the Plex client?


----------



## MrGolden

rfryar said:


> I have tried it out via the web interface on my desktop and it works fine. However on my phone through the Plex app it seems like it wants to transcode and nothing happens.
> 
> Any one do this on Android with the Plex app?


It doesn't work on my Android phone, either. The videos play for about 5 seconds, then the screen goes black. It works great on PlexWeb, though


----------



## plexplug

dlfl said:


> So my alternative would appear to be to do a TTG download, then serve that file to the client. Using this method do I have to wait until the entire file is downloaded before starting to view it on the Plex client?


No, you don't have to wait. I haven't found a nice way in plex to watch a file that is updating. When Plex starts playing a video it computes the time to the end, and when it hits the end it keeps going if you still have space in the buffer.

Also problematic is that I don't know how to execute and update on the to go directory such that the video will show up in the first place.


----------



## plexplug

plexplug said:


> Also problematic is that I don't know how to execute and update on the to go directory such that the video will show up in the first place.


I figured out a way to invoke a forced refresh just after starting the download and later after it is done. You have to either name the media library "TiVo To Go" or specify the Plex library name where you are dumping the TiVo content.

Much nicer...

Now if only there was some documented or reverse engineered way of using Multi-Room-Streaming. Then we would have the utopia of being able to jump around and watch the live in progres stream that is recording.


----------



## innocentfreak

Is there any way to hide shares? I don't want to see my PyTiVo shares in the Plex channel just the actual TiVos.


----------



## eelton

MrGolden said:


> It doesn't work on my Android phone, either. The videos play for about 5 seconds, then the screen goes black. It works great on PlexWeb, though


It does work on my LG G3. However, on my Nexus 7, I get the 5 seconds then freeze thing.

So, this appears to be device-dependent. One difference could be that my G3 is rooted and the Nexus 7 is not.


----------



## plexplug

innocentfreak said:


> Is there any way to hide shares? I don't want to see my PyTiVo shares in the Plex channel just the actual TiVos.


There is now. 

I added a comma separated list which will not be displayed to the preferences.


----------



## rfryar

eelton said:


> So, this appears to be device-dependent. One difference could be that my G3 is rooted and the Nexus 7 is not.


I do not think rooting is the cause as my HTC One is also rooted and it never got any video. It could very well be device dependent or codec dependent. In my logs it has the line that is building the video request, can you compare that line with your working device against your non-working device? Perhaps they are asking for different video? Or different sized video?

Rick


----------



## innocentfreak

plexplug said:


> There is now.
> 
> I added a comma separated list which will not be displayed to the preferences.


Thanks.


----------



## Aero 1

plexplug said:


> There is now.
> 
> I added a comma separated list which will not be displayed to the preferences.


how do we update after install? download from github and copy over the install in plex? the check for updates in the channel section doesnt seem to update the plug in. thanks.


----------



## plexplug

Aero 1 said:


> how do we update after install? download from github and copy over the install in plex? the check for updates in the channel section doesnt seem to update the plug in. thanks.


Should be a simple git operation, if you used a git clone to get it.

cd TiVoToGo.bundle
git pull

If you used the tar.gz option or something else you will have to just copy over it.


----------



## Fofer

plexplug said:


> Thanks to the suggestion from wmcbrine to use zeroconf.py, the OSX support is completed for the TiVoToGo plex plugin.
> 
> github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> Enjoy!


I just installed this on my Mac and I'm astounded at how seamless and beautiful and amazing it is. Been wishing for something like this for a long while. I've tinkered with many other hacks and solutions over the years and none ever really cut the mustard.

I just started to stream a recording of last night's David Letterman show from my TiVo to my Mac. Couldn't have been easier. THANK YOU so much for this!

Will this also work out-of-home, assuming I have a fast enough internet connection (upstream at home, downstream on the road?) Would it just involve mapping the IP address (setting up NAT on my router) and streaming only shows that don't have the CCI byte set? I'm with Time Warner so that means only local channels' recordings, but hey, that's still good enough for me and I understand who and what's to blame for that restriction, anyway.

This is awesome! Much thanks, again!


----------



## Fofer

FWIW I have just tested streaming TiVo recordings to the Plex app that is on my FireTV Stick from Amazon (that I got for $19.) It works. It really works. Amazing. Talk about a cheap alternative to a TiVo Mini, for streaming recordings to another TV. This is awesome.


----------



## plexplug

Fofer said:


> Will this also work out-of-home, assuming I have a fast enough internet connection (upstream at home, downstream on the road?) Would it just involve mapping the IP address (setting up NAT on my router) and streaming only shows that don't have the CCI byte set? I'm with Time Warner so that means only local channels' recordings, but hey, that's still good enough for me and I understand who and what's to blame for that restriction, anyway.


I don't see why not. It is more a function of what you can do with Plex. The channel plugin talks back and forth at a high rate of speed from the Plex Server to the TiVo. The Plex server then does the appropriate transcoding. So if you can watch other things remotely, you'll be able to watch through the channel.

If the Plex developers fix the bug I found in the Plex server and you have a Plex Pass, you would additionaly be able to sync content for offline viewing on a mobile device.

See here:

https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/131294-tivotogo-channel-plex-sync-problems/

Hopefully they will fix it, and then there are even more ways to watch.


----------



## Beryl

Fofer said:


> Will this also work out-of-home, assuming I have a fast enough internet connection (upstream at home, downstream on the road?)


It worked when I turned wifi off and used my mobile data plan.

TiVo should pay you for this. It is 1000% better for streaming than their app and works on older TiVos.


----------



## Fofer

My enthusiasm is dampened a bit, I have just discovered that this Plex plugin for TiVo recordings doesn't seem to work with any protected contact, even for local streaming. Why is that? Am I doing something wrong? Okay, I'm bummed because Time Warner sets the CCI byte for all non-local recordings. I was hoping I could stream everything locally at least, as I can with the iPad app, other TiVos and the Mini. Why is this Plex plugin any different?



Beryl said:


> It is 1000% better for streaming than their app


I think their app is pretty great, actually. Works REALLY well on the iPad, the interface is slick and streams well. My biggest beef is that it's locked down so it won't stream on jailbroken iOS devices, or rooted Androids. On iOS there is a cloaking workaround, but there is not one (AFAIK) for Android. But aside from that, the app itself is well designed and works well. Of course, it is only for smartphones and tablets, and I'd rather watch on the larger screen that is my laptop. And now I can.

Any idea about the local streaming of protected content, though? I'm not talking about downloading, but rather streaming, which is supposed to work (at least, in the home) for all recordings.


----------



## bradleys

Fofer said:


> My enthusiasm is dampened a bit, I have just discovered that this Plex plugin for TiVo recordings doesn't seem to work with any protected contact, even for local streaming. Why is that? Am I doing something wrong? Okay, I'm bummed because Time Warner sets the CCI byte for all non-local recordings. I was hoping I could stream everything locally at least, as I can with the iPad app, other TiVos and the Mini. Why is this Plex plugin any different?


Because it is still using the MRV (transfer protocol) to work. Only MRS will work with protected content and nobody has developed a solution that mimics that process.



Fofer said:


> I think their app is pretty great, actually. Works REALLY well on the iPad, the interface is slick and streams well. My biggest beef is that it's locked down so it won't stream on jailbroken iOS devices, or rooted Androids. On iOS there is a cloaking workaround, but there is not one (AFAIK) for Android. But aside from that, the app itself is well designed and works well. Of course, it is only for smartphones and tablets, and I'd rather watch on the larger screen that is my laptop. And now I can.
> 
> Any idea about the local streaming of protected content, though? I'm not talking about downloading, but rather streaming, which is supposed to work (at least, in the home) for all recordings.


Well, rumors have it that TiVo is working on a "Stream" client that can be used on a Roku and Fire TV for that purpose. Dan has also side loaded the Amazon app onto a First stick and that is working pretty well so far.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, gotcha. Makes sense. Thanks for explaining it that way. Makes me that much madder that TWC is so aggressive with how they put the CCI flag on any and all non-local recordings. I rarely ever copy, but the TiVo app would be so so so so so so much better if more of my recordings could stream. I wish there was a different TV provider I could use with TiVo in my area, that didn't set this dang CCI flag on everything.

Why does the TiVo app allow me to stream these recordings inside the house but not outside? I thought the CCI flag means I can't copy that recording... and that streaming was a way to work around that particular restriction.

So why does TiVo (or anyone for that matter) care if I am in the house or out of the house? That drives me batty. Such a loss of functionality for really stupid reasoning. Such a blow to the real potential of this technology. All it ends up means in the real world is people grabbing the same recording from (ahem) "other sources" instead, with the commercials already removed.



bradleys said:


> Well, rumors have it that TiVo is working on a "Stream" client that can be used on a Roku and Fire TV for that purpose. Dan has also side loaded the Amazon app onto a First stick and that is working pretty well so far.


Interesting. I'd like to read more about those rumors. Got a link?


----------



## bareyb

Can someone summarize what this does compared to PyTiVo? Is this for streaming from TiVo to another device similar to what TiVo Stream does or am I missing something?


----------



## Fofer

You're missing something. It can stream recordings FROM a TiVo, to anything that has a current Plex client.

Like to my Mac.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> You're missing something. It can stream recordings FROM a TiVo, to anything that has a current Plex client.
> 
> Like to my Mac.


Ah. I see. Thanks.


----------



## Beryl

This plugin streams content on my old TiVo HD (even wifi connected with the old protocol). The TiVo app mocks my attempt.


----------



## Fofer

Beryl said:


> This plugin streams content on my old TiVo HD (even wifi connected with the old protocol). The TiVo app mocks my attempt.


Ah, gotcha. That's because the TiVo app is meant to work with the streaming protocol that comes with a TiVo Stream, connected to a Premiere or Roamio (and the Roamio Plus and Pro have that built in.) This kind of streaming doesn't work with the old TiVo HD. It's simply not compatible, and was never released to be.

Since this plugin uses MRV instead, the same transport mechanism used for TiVo To Go, and it simply plays the file as it downloads, you're essentially working around that compatibility requirement. This workaround comes at the expense of quick/responsive transport controls though (i.e. scrubbing through the timeline.)

All things considered, this plugin is great, but I wouldn't say it's "1000% better for streaming than their app" on hardware that is actually compatible. It's... different. Welcome and certainly awesome. But not "better." Unless you're on older hardware and have no other choice, I suppose.


----------



## mplamann

First, thanks to plexplug for creating the TivoToGo Plex plugin.

I've installed it and am able to stream content from my two Tivo Premieres. I did encounter one issue though and I'm not sure if it is just my setup, Plex, or the TivoToGo plug in.

When I try to advance (fast forward) using the Plex interface the time will show the point in the show I wanted to advance to but the stream will start over from the begining. For example, if I advance to the 3 minute mark in a show, Plex shows that I am 3 minutes into the show, but what is playing is actually the beginning of the show, not 3 minutes into it. I thought perhaps this was because there is no buffer or the buffer hasn't caught up to where I am in the playback.

Any thoughts if there is anything I can do to correct this?

Thanks!


----------



## plexplug

mplamann said:


> When I try to advance (fast forward) using the Plex interface the time will show the point in the show I wanted to advance to but the stream will start over from the begining. For example, if I advance to the 3 minute mark in a show, Plex shows that I am 3 minutes into the show, but what is playing is actually the beginning of the show, not 3 minutes into it. I thought perhaps this was because there is no buffer or the buffer hasn't caught up to where I am in the playback.


It is a bug or lack of a feature in the Plex Server API. There is no way to prevent it from jumping beyond the end of the buffer, and because of the TiVo MRV API there is no way to jump to a random point in the stream.

I am waiting to hear back more from the Plex folks on this. I worked around the problem by using the option to just download the content I wanted to watch directly on the Plex Server, using the channel plugin.


----------



## daveak

I have plex installed, but apparently lack the computer literacy required to make install this plug-in. Help appreciated.


----------



## dlfl

Beryl said:


> This plugin streams content on my old TiVo HD (even wifi connected with the old protocol). ...........


Have you streamed HD content from your THD without buffering (and without downloading the file beforehand to the PC running the Plex Server)? The typical network TTG download rate for the THD is about 9 Mbps. Typical OTA HD recordings are 12 to 15 Mbps and cable network HD shows are frequently about 9 Mbps. Thus it would seem that HD from the Tivo HD is going to be marginal at best.

Initially I was very interested in this plugin but I am on TWC so none of the lower bitrate cable network shows can be streamed because of CCI byte protection. And the higher bitrate OTA channels apparently will not stream due to the bitrate limitations.


----------



## KLINK

I get this error message when I try yo download any program from my tivos.:

ERROR: Cannot Write to TTG dir

This is the path to my download folder:

"C:\Users\G\Desktop\Tivo\TTG"


----------



## jcthorne

Fofer said:


> You're missing something. It can stream recordings FROM a TiVo, to anything that has a current Plex client.
> 
> Like to my Mac.


oh. Like kmttg already does.


----------



## Fofer

jcthorne said:


> oh. Like kmttg already does.


Where's the kmttg clients for Roku, iOS, Android, Chromecast, Xbox, FireTV, GoogleTV, etc.? Because Plex has those.

Don't get me wrong, I agree that kmttg is super powerful and I'm happy it's available to us. But for those of us who appreciate Plex too, seeing this functionality rolled into the Plex Media Server that we're already using is nice to see as well.

Personally I vastly prefer the Plex UI over kmtttg's java interface. For an HTPC media server connected to a TV, Plex would be the right choice, with it's "couch and remote friendly" interface. kmttg would not be the right choice, not in the slightest.


----------



## Aero 1

jcthorne said:


> oh. Like kmttg already does.


no. kmttg doesnt stream the video in real time so you can watch it on a browser, phone, roku, etc.


----------



## Beryl

daveak said:


> I have plex installed, but apparently lack the computer literacy required to make install this plug-in. Help appreciated.


Where did you get stuck when following the instructions on this page:

https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

Do you need help installing curl? (That is not explicitly spelled out.)


----------



## Beryl

dlfl said:


> Have you streamed HD content from your THD without buffering (and without downloading the file beforehand to the PC running the Plex Server)?


There was some buffering so that wasn't the greatest experience.


----------



## Fofer

Aero 1 said:


> no. kmttg doesnt stream the video in real time so you can watch it on a browser, phone, roku, etc.


To be fair, I have set up kludges (with kmttg and other tools) that approximate the same... basically starting a download manually, and then launching VLC to play the file (as its downloading) and so long as my download is faster than realtime playback, it works fine.

But this plugin for Plex does it better, more seamlessly, with less hiccups, so far I've found. And Plex has clients for nearly every screen and connected box I own. So it beats kmttg, hands down, at least for this.


----------



## daveak

Beryl said:


> Where did you get stuck when following the instructions on this page:
> 
> https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> Do you need help installing curl? (That is not explicitly spelled out.)


Help with curl would be a good start. I looked at it late last night and wasn't sure what I should do with the downloaded file (And I'm not sure I downloaded the right one). I didn't want to try to install it when I didn't know what would happen to the computer if I did it wrong. I did create a restore point and then decided to ask for help first.

I know enough about computers to get myself into pretty good trouble....


----------



## Beryl

daveak said:


> Help with curl would be a good start.


http://callejoabel.blogspot.com/2013/09/making-curl-work-on-windows-7.html


----------



## daveak

Beryl said:


> http://callejoabel.blogspot.com/2013/09/making-curl-work-on-windows-7.html


Awesome. Though I feel slightly foolish now...  I will do it this weekend and then Plex, and then Magic. Maybe.


----------



## Fofer

FWIW, I've helped others with this and just wanted to share: curl is pre-installed by default with Mac OS X. I skipped that step, only installed the Plex plugin, and it worked fine.


----------



## innocentfreak

Fofer said:


> Why does the TiVo app allow me to stream these recordings inside the house but not outside? I thought the CCI flag means I can't copy that recording... and that streaming was a way to work around that particular restriction.


My guess is on the local network it uses MRS with no transcoding even to the app. On another network or with wifi it automatically switches over the transcoding chip which blocks it.


----------



## Fofer

Interesting, could be. And in that case, if it's the transcoding chip that does the blocking, and not the software in the app itself, that means (to me) that it's much, much less likely to be hacked by a root/jailbreak tweak. Sigh.

I think I'm going to just give in an get a SlingPlayer after all. All of these restrictions on my own recordings are just annoying and life's too short to keep waiting for a better resolution. I wish Tivo wouldn't be so quick and eager to bend over so hard for their content overlords, in order to protect the experience of their retail customers. Yes, I know it's a fine line to walk, but I think they lean TOO much on the side of caution.


----------



## bradleys

I am having trouble installing the new channel. I worked through all the steps, verified that the plug-in is in the correct directory - and it simply does not show up on the channel list when I browse for it under "all available channels".

1) installed curl
2) copied tivo bundle to the plugin directory
3) restarted the Plex server (just because)
4) from the Plex server browse "all available channels"

What might I be doing wrong?


----------



## Fofer

innocentfreak said:


> My guess is on the local network it uses MRS with no transcoding even to the app. On another network or with wifi it automatically switches over the transcoding chip which blocks it.


But now that I think about it further... if that's the case, it indicates that the current restriction _might not be_ because the content overlords insisted on it, but rather because TiVo simply coded the workflow stupidly. The box should be smart enough to allow streaming (adapting the transcode, based on whether or not the user is on the same LAN, or elsewhere on the Internet) and let the user stream _any_ content, even if it has the "copy only once" flag set. _Especially_ if it has the "copy only once" flag set.

Yeesh.


----------



## jcthorne

Fofer said:


> Where's the kmttg clients for Roku, iOS, Android, Chromecast, Xbox, FireTV, GoogleTV, etc.? Because Plex has those.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I agree that kmttg is super powerful and I'm happy it's available to us. But for those of us who appreciate Plex too, seeing this functionality rolled into the Plex Media Server that we're already using is nice to see as well.
> 
> Personally I vastly prefer the Plex UI over kmtttg's java interface. For an HTPC media server connected to a TV, Plex would be the right choice, with it's "couch and remote friendly" interface. kmttg would not be the right choice, not in the slightest.


But plex is not on the tv either. Tivo is. Tivo presents all my content in one place under one menu system. The kmttg app for android is called CHROME. I have no use for roku, chromecast etc as I have tivo.

For the rare instance that I need to view the content elsewhere, kmttg via a web interface or just taking the files with me works fine. Slingbox works for ALL content on the tivo as well to stream and allows me to control the tivo remotely. I'll drop this now, enjoy your plex server if it does something for you. I just have never found a use for it having already settled on Tivo for all the TVs in the house. Perhaps when a plex client is available on the tivo and does not cost $$ to try, I will give it a whirl to see if it can do anything for me or do it better. Just no need to spend money when I cannot identify a benefit.


----------



## Fofer

The apps for TiVo don't hold a candle to the apps on any other set top box. Even the responsiveness of the UI on the Roku is about 10x faster than anything I've ever seen my TiVo. Netflix, for example, on the the TiVo is the slowest UI of any TV app I have ever used. It works so much better on every other device.

Plex is everywhere.

And the point of my enthusiasm was streaming on-the-fly to my Mac, anyway. There's simply no comparison of kmttg to Plex. That'd be like comparing DOS to Mac OS X. I guess UI and overall experience are more important to me than the ability to handle everything on one box on one input. My universal remote switches to the best box for the job on whatever input it's on anyway.

Anyway, to each his/her own.


----------



## jcthorne

Fofer said:


> I guess UI and overall experience are more important to me than the ability to handle everything on one box on one input. My universal remote switches to the best box for the job on whatever input it's on anyway.
> 
> Anyway, to each his/her own.


You hit the nail on the head for me. One UI, one remote, no input switching. Very high WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).

Coming from a long line of HTPCs and other mixes of equipment to now a whole home Tivo solution where every tv and every show works exactly the same. We could never go back. Everything we watch is available to us via the Tivo. Any service that wants to sell us content has to be on Tivo or have a way to get to Tivo before its even considered. We never used Amazon Prime Video until it came to Tivo even though we have been prime members for years.

Tivo is what works for us and is the ONE BOX that finally brought enough of it together for us the forgo everything else.

All that said, if a Plex app became available for the tivo, I would certianly give it a look and see if it does things better than say streambaby or other apps. But for now, it does not.


----------



## Fofer

Gotcha. I can certainly understand the appeal of the WAF and the "one input to rule them all." I just would never preclude myself from having access to content just because TiVo hasn't worked it out yet. I've enjoyed years and years of Amazon Instant via boxes that cost less than $50, and VUDU too, all before TiVo *finally* got around to adding them. Along with HBO GO, Crackle, Yahoo Screen and so many more.

Given that this is a thread for Plex users to add in a TiVo plugin to pull content FROM their TiVo to their existing Plex install, then this probably isn't the thread for you, anyway.

That said, yes, there is also an official Plex app coming to TiVo soon that _may_ be better than streambaby. I guess we'll see.

http://www.operasoftware.com/press/releases/devices/2014-12-10
https://plus.google.com/+plex/posts/cszWLAaV8xx

It's nice that there are so many options for flexibility, to match the personal preferences and priorities of so many people. :up:


----------



## HeatherA

I'm excited about both TiVo for Plex and Plex for TiVo... I would have been more excited if this were 2012, but alas...

Thanks for the heads up about the Opera store... finally there will be a use for it in my house


----------



## innocentfreak

Fofer said:


> But now that I think about it further... if that's the case, it indicates that the current restriction _might not be_ because the content overlords insisted on it, but rather because TiVo simply coded the workflow stupidly. The box should be smart enough to allow streaming (adapting the transcode, based on whether or not the user is on the same LAN, or elsewhere on the Internet) and let the user stream _any_ content, even if it has the "copy only once" flag set. _Especially_ if it has the "copy only once" flag set.
> 
> Yeesh.


If it is using MRS it isn't applying any transcoding, and is treating the device while local as another TiVo as a result it wouldn't look at the copy flag except for the downloading option.

The transcoding would be blocked by the copy once flag since you can't alter a copy once recording. Even on Media Center, from what I remember, you couldn't do anything with copy once content except play it back on the local PC or via an extender.


----------



## KenNashua

plexplug said:


> That is the main log file which is just telling you a generic error, you need to check what was in the:
> 
> PMS Plugin Logs/com.plexapp.plugins.tivotogo.log
> 
> That will tell you if there were problems starting the tivodecode process.
> 
> Perhaps you can check the following with ssh:
> 1) Provide the output of the command: uname -a
> 2) Check to see you have curl, ls -l /usr/bin/curl
> 3) See if the tivodecode process works by running the following which should produce a help message:
> 
> ----
> 
> I have static binaries built for a 32 bit and 64 bit x86 kernel but have not yet checked them in.


1) # uname -a
FreeBSD plexmediaserver_1 9.2-RELEASE-p12 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p12 #0 r262572+b043649: Sun Sep 28 23:03:31 PDT 2014 root#build3.ixsystems.com:/tank/home/jkh/build/921/freenas/os-base/amd64/fusion/jkh/921/freenas/FreeBSD/src/sys/FREENAS.amd64 amd64

2) I did forget that it wasn't installed in a jail...fixed.

3) # tivodecode -h
ELF binary type "0" not known.
../../../../Plex Media Server/Plugins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode: Exec format error. Binary file not executable.


----------



## KenNashua

Just an update...found tivodecode 0.2pre4 in the BSD repo and installed that, symlinked the copy in the bundle to /usr/local/bin/tivodecode.



Code:


2014-12-15 22:05:42,911 (808e7f400) :  DEBUG (runtime:717) - Handling request GET /video/tivotogo/:/function/PlayVideo?function_args=Y2VyZWFsMQoxCmRpY3QKMQpzMTYzCmh0dHA6Ly8xMjcuMC4wLjE6NDk0OTIvYUhSMGNEb3ZMekU1TWk0eE5qZ3VNVEl6TGpVeE9qZ3dMMlJ2ZDI1c2IyRmtMMEVsTWpCRGFHRnliR2xsSlRJd1FuSnZkMjRsTWpCRGFISnBjM1J0WVhNdVZHbFdiejlEYjI1MFlXbHVaWEk5SlRKR1RtOTNVR3hoZVdsdVp5WnBaRDAyTkRjMU9ETTVzMwp1cmxyMAo_&indirect=1&mediaInfo=%7B%22audio_channels%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22protocol%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22optimized_for_streaming%22%3A%20true%2C%20%22video_frame_rate%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22duration%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22height%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22width%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22container%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22audio_codec%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22aspect_ratio%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22video_codec%22%3A%20%22mpeg2%3F%22%2C%20%22video_resolution%22%3A%20null%2C%20%22bitrate%22%3A%20null%7D
2014-12-15 22:05:42,917 (808e7f400) :  DEBUG (runtime:814) - Found route matching /video/tivotogo/:/function/PlayVideo
2014-12-15 22:05:42,918 (808e7f400) :  DEBUG (runtime:143) - Calling function 'PlayVideo'
2014-12-15 22:05:42,919 (808e7f400) :  INFO (__init__:187) - Return PlayVideo: http://127.0.0.1:49492/aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguMTIzLjUxOjgwL2Rvd25sb2FkL0ElMjBDaGFybGllJTIwQnJvd24lMjBDaHJpc3RtYXMuVGlWbz9Db250YWluZXI9JTJGTm93UGxheWluZyZpZD02NDc1ODM5
2014-12-15 22:05:42,927 (808e7f400) :  DEBUG (runtime:106) - Sending packed state data (109 bytes)
2014-12-15 22:05:42,928 (808e7f400) :  DEBUG (runtime:918) - Response: [200] MediaContainer, 1046 bytes
2014-12-15 22:05:43,017 (8098c1400) :  INFO (__init__:264) - GET URL: http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839
2014-12-15 22:05:43,019 (8098c1400) :  DEBUG (__init__:271) - TVD: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode
2014-12-15 22:05:43,020 (8098c1400) :  DEBUG (__init__:272) - CMD: /usr/bin/curl http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839 --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt
2014-12-15 22:05:43,021 (8098c1400) :  DEBUG (__init__:273) -  PIPED to: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 -
2014-12-15 22:05:43,053 (8098c1400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory


----------



## plexplug

KenNashua said:


> Just an update...found tivodecode 0.2pre4 in the BSD repo and installed that, symlinked the copy in the bundle to /usr/local/bin/tivodecode.


The next step since you are getting an error is to run the command manually and save it to a file or pipe it to mplayer. Plex usually runs as a specific user, so you may have to run as that user to further see what is going on.

If you twist the log and account for some spaces, the command you want to run is:



Code:


/usr/bin/curl "http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839" --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt | /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Countents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 - | mplayer -

You might also have to try each part without the pipe and see what is breaking down where the error is. The curl for example can be run with a -v to get more output about what it is doing.


----------



## KenNashua

It was staring me in the face. Curl installed on FreeBSD via pkg_add is placed in /usr/local/bin/curl/. I put a symlink in for now. Perhaps the script can do a test to see if the file is available and if tivodecode executes correctly (parse the --help). I can push some changes to git if you'd like.

Now seems to be a timeout -- it's an old Tivo S2 (Roamio is in the mail) and on wireless so maybe not unexpected. Since these are SD stream I'm pretty sure it can keep up with the decoder -- not sure if there's a way to increase the timeouts? (Spooling to disk took ~5 minutes)

Thank you very much for the help!



Code:


2014-12-17 22:06:23,596 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:272) - CMD: /usr/bin/curl http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839 --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt
2014-12-17 22:06:23,598 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:273) -  PIPED to: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 -
2014-12-17 22:06:23,640 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:278) - Starting decoder
2014-12-17 22:06:50,777 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: timed out
2014-12-17 22:06:50,778 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated
2014-12-17 22:07:50,787 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:264) - GET URL: http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839
2014-12-17 22:07:50,790 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:271) - TVD: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode
2014-12-17 22:07:50,793 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:272) - CMD: /usr/bin/curl http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839 --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt
2014-12-17 22:07:50,794 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:273) -  PIPED to: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 -
2014-12-17 22:07:50,860 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:278) - Starting decoder
2014-12-17 22:08:20,096 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: timed out
2014-12-17 22:08:20,097 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated
2014-12-17 22:08:53,747 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:264) - GET URL: http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839
2014-12-17 22:08:53,749 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
2014-12-17 22:08:53,751 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:294) - Self-exit of tivodecode/curl
2014-12-17 22:08:53,753 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated


----------



## daveak

bradleys said:


> I am having trouble installing the new channel. I worked through all the steps, verified that the plug-in is in the correct directory - and it simply does not show up on the channel list when I browse for it under "all available channels".
> 
> 1) installed curl
> 2) copied tivo bundle to the plugin directory
> 3) restarted the Plex server (just because)
> 4) from the Plex server browse "all available channels"
> 
> What might I be doing wrong?


Same problem. What am I missing?


----------



## Beryl

daveak said:


> Same problem. What am I missing?


What is the name of the bundle in the library?


----------



## reneg

daveak said:


> Same problem. What am I missing?


Two other details I did when I installed the tivotogo bundle that may or may not help:

Made sure curl was in the path and would run from the command line when I typed "curl"
After copying the bundle to the plugin directory, I renamed the tivotogo bundle directory to match the format of the other bundle names in the directory. I think I stripped off "-master" from the end of the directory name.


----------



## Aero 1

reneg said:


> Two other details I did when I installed the tivotogo bundle that may or may not help:
> 
> Made sure curl was in the path and would run from the command line when I typed "curl"
> After copying the bundle to the plugin directory, I renamed the tivotogo bundle directory to match the format of the other bundle names in the directory. I think I stripped off "-master" from the end of the directory name.


yea, nice plug in and greatly appreciated but his instructions are horrendous.


----------



## KenNashua

reneg said:


> Two other details I did when I installed the tivotogo bundle that may or may not help:
> 
> Made sure curl was in the path and would run from the command line when I typed "curl"
> After copying the bundle to the plugin directory, I renamed the tivotogo bundle directory to match the format of the other bundle names in the directory. I think I stripped off "-master" from the end of the directory name.


Type "which curl" if you're on Linux. Make sure it's in /usr/bin/curl, otherwise the plugin won't work (see my post above).


----------



## daveak

BTW, It's all working now. Thank you. TiVo works great on my phone, but the Amazon Fire Stick is wonky. Once Plex has channel support on the Xbox....


----------



## slowbiscuit

MrGolden said:


> It doesn't work on my Android phone, either. The videos play for about 5 seconds, then the screen goes black. It works great on PlexWeb, though


Seeing the same thing on my stock Android 5.0.1 Nexus 5, no root. Plays fine via web, starts then stops after a few seconds with the Plex app.


----------



## leitzsout

Need a little help here...I've copied the TivoToGo.bundle to the Plex plugins directory, entered MAK and can see my Tivo boxes. When I try to run them I get "Channel Not Responding". I also notice that only 2 of my 3 Tivo boxes appear..one roamio and one premier. My other roamio does not appear in the channel.
Any ideas?


----------



## plexplug

leitzsout said:


> Need a little help here...I've copied the TivoToGo.bundle to the Plex plugins directory, entered MAK and can see my Tivo boxes. When I try to run them I get "Channel Not Responding". I also notice that only 2 of my 3 Tivo boxes appear..one roamio and one premier. My other roamio does not appear in the channel.
> Any ideas?


Are the MAK's the same on all 3 devices?

You might try just using a single IP address to access just one of the TiVo's to see if it works at all. I only have a single TiVo to test with so I am not sure how well the multi TiVo support actually works.


----------



## MrGolden

It you enter the MAK for any one of your Tivos, it will show all Tivos on the account.


----------



## leitzsout

While I'm interested why only 2 of my 3 Tivo's appear, I'm more concerned that I get "Channel Not Responding" when I try to view the 2 that show. Any ideas? I didn't install curl but read somewhere that macs already have it?


----------



## KevinLeeC

I've been digging through the forums and haven't found an answer, so I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.

I've downloaded the bundle, copied it to the appropriate directory on my Plex server, configured the plug-in and fed it my MAK. It can see my TiVo and retrieve the program information.

Any attempt to play a file comes up with M3U8: No Levels to Play.

I've dug into the logs a bit and it seems to be related to an Error 13 which (I think) relates to permissions.

An attempt to change ownership on all of the folders in the PlexMediaApp broke the server. So, I installed fresh, but I still have the same problem.

Any pointers anyone could provide would be much appreciated.

P.S.
Thanks for a great app! I can see that it works for lots of folks, I imagine my problem is an aberration.


----------



## slowbiscuit

slowbiscuit said:


> Seeing the same thing on my stock Android 5.0.1 Nexus 5, no root. Plays fine via web, starts then stops after a few seconds with the Plex app.


FYI I've worked around this issue by using the TTG plugin in Plex to download the show locally to my PC, then use the main Plex app to watch the show from my Tivo To Go library name in Plex. There is definitely an issue with streaming directly from Tivo via Plex through the TTG plugin.


----------



## KevinLeeC

So...I got the plug in to work and I'll document my efforts to assist others who might have a similar problem. I'm running plex on an Ubuntu headless box and had to do everything via ssh.

1) I created /home/plex directory so that the "plex" user would have somewhere to store files. Following the instructions at GiantGeek blog, I assigned the appropriate rights.

2) I went to the advanced settings for transcoding and pointed it to the directory I had created as a working directory.

3) I burrowed down to find the tivodecode executable and had to set the executable bit via chmod +x tivodecode

Once that was done, it worked brilliantly. You can't scrub, of course, but for straight playback it works great.


----------



## tangfj

Got the app to work but when playing back video from my tivo on my mac is it possible to fast forward or skip ahead? When I try to use the mouse to manually move ahead in the recording it doesn't let me move the time at all. I tried the keyboard shortcuts for the mac and that didn't work either... Any ideas?


----------



## fishkorp

Installed Plex and the plugin on OS X, took 2 minutes and is working great. This is fantastic, thanks! Can watch easily on my laptop now. Love it.


----------



## ronr2006

W O W !!! Installed it on Windows 7 and works perfectly... Awesome! Thank you... Thank you!


----------



## sangahm

I've wrestled with installing on Ubuntu for a little while (my ubuntu plex server is always on) but been stuck along the way. 

After messing around with permissions, I finally got it to show up under channels. But I couldn't find anywhere to enter the MAK on the server. Was able to enter the MAK on the Roku client but it wouldn't go past that. Then back on the server after entering the MAK on the client, when clicking on the Tivo channel, I just get a page saying "Channel not responding".

Today I loaded Plex under Windows and added the Tivo Channel with ease. When clicking on the Tivo channel, there is a gear to enter settings including MAK and download location. Where is all this stuff under Ubuntu? Anyway, I just wanted to prove myself that my Tivo Premier was accessible and I could stream shows and download.

I'd still like to use this under Ubuntu but am pulling my hair out trying to find out where the issue is.

Further, based on a previous comment, looking in the logs, there is no 
/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Logs/PMS Plugin Logs/com.plexapp.plugins.tivotogo.log

And when I try to run tivodecode from the command line, I get:

[email protected]:/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins$ ./TiVo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -h
bash: ./TiVo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error


But viewing the Resources directory, I get:
[email protected]:/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVo.bundle/Contents/Resources$ ls -al
total 292
drwxr-xr-x 2 plex plex 4096 Jan 3 2013 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 plex plex 4096 Jan 3 2013 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 plex plex 233 Jan 3 2013 ._art-default.jpg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 plex plex 69290 Jan 3 2013 art-default.jpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 plex plex 233 Jan 3 2013 ._icon-default.jpg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 plex plex 51348 Jan 3 2013 icon-default.jpg
-rwxrwxrwx 1 plex plex 153216 Jan 3 2013 tivodecode
-rw-r--r-- 1 plex plex 233 Jan 3 2013 ._tivodecode

So, not sure where to go from here.


----------



## sangahm

Got it. Finally.

It turns out I must have been using an outdated version of TivoToGo.bundle as it was missing the Libraries directory and the files seemed to be older versions (from 2013). 

So using the latest version of files made it run as expected under Ubuntu.


----------



## KenNashua

KenNashua said:


> Now seems to be a timeout -- it's an old Tivo S2 (Roamio is in the mail) and on wireless so maybe not unexpected. Since these are SD stream I'm pretty sure it can keep up with the decoder -- not sure if there's a way to increase the timeouts? (Spooling to disk took ~5 minutes via tivodecode and piping to a file)


Update: Roamio has the same issue with the timeout. The Roamio is connected wirelessly via a 802.11N bridge, the plex media server receiving the stream is wired. Any ideas?


----------



## Fofer

dameatball said:


> Weird, I can play any file. Specifically files I know for sure are copyright protected. I have tividecode installed- could this be why?


Color me intrigued; I'd *love* to know how and why. 

I must have tivodecode installed too, as I'm sure pyTiVo uses it. But this plugin still was unable to play copyright protected files, last I tested.

What model TiVo are you running? Who's your cable company? And have you checked the show's recording details, to confirm the CCI flag status?


----------



## wmcbrine

Copy prohibition is enforced on the TiVo end. There is no known way around it (except, lately, for the tablet TiVo app), and I would be very surprised if the Plex developers have found one. Tivodecode is used to decrypt extracted recordings -- none of which had the copy-prohibited flag, or we wouldn't have been able to retrieve them in the first place. It does not allow you to circumvent the flag.


----------



## Fofer

Feature requests, if I may:

1) Can the list of episode/recording names also get a date column? It would make it easier to select the recording you want to watch from a specific day.

2) I'm noticing that folder names (and amount of recordings inside) are listed, even though none of the recordings inside that folder are actually playable (presumably due to the CCI flag.) So I'll select a folder that says it has 4 recordings, but it turns out that folder is actually empty. So can these folder be hidden from being displayed in the first place?

Thanks for your great work on this, plexplug!


----------



## Fofer

dameatball said:


> I might be way off, but just in case- this is plugin I'm using:
> https://github.com/sander1/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> --edit sorry missed it- Im on the roamio + and PMS is running on a mac
> 
> --edit 2, Very sorry, totally missed on this one. I haven't used the plugin much since installing it yesterday. I can download and watch protected content but can not stream it- Sorry!! (you can watch it as it's being downloaded)


For what it's worth I just tried that fork of the plugin, and I'm not seeing any difference in UI or behavior from plexplug's original. I still can only stream/download recordings that don't have the CCI flag set. Any recording that does have it set, doesn't even appear, so I can't select it to download and watch.

I, too, am on a Roamio Plus, and PMS is running on the same Mac I'm trying to watch from.

Sure is curious that you're experiencing something so vastly different. And this works for you, for *all* recordings that have the CCI flag set?


----------



## wmcbrine

dameatball said:


> what's used in kmttg that allows you to grab any show, protected or not?


Nothing. That capability does not exist. I think you're just assuming some recordings are "protected" when they aren't.


----------



## dameatball

wmcbrine said:


> Nothing. That capability does not exist. I think you're just assuming some recordings are "protected" when they aren't.


edited


----------



## Fofer

TiVo recently started issuing the update that allows for "premium sideloading" and I wonder if this is part of that (are those recordings still on your TiVo after transferring, dameatball?)

Or maybe it's a (rather fortuitous  ) bug that got introduced as part of this update.

I'm not dubious, I believe what you're saying, but I'm curious for an explanation, is all.

wmcbrine, is there any way for a user to look on the TiVo itself and check for "detailed info" about a recording, to determine its actual CCI flag status?


----------



## wmcbrine

Fofer said:


> wmcbrine, is there any way for a user to look on the TiVo itself and check for "detailed info" about a recording, to determine its actual CCI flag status?


In every case I've seen, the flag is applied on a channel-by-channel basis -- all or nothing. So, you can look at the DVR Diagnostics for the channel each recording was recorded from, and they should correspond. Otherwise, you can just go by the "Transfer prohibited" indicators when viewing from the TiVo's web interface, or from another TiVo.

BTW, dameatball appears to have withdrawn his claim, by way of deleting the relevant posts.


----------



## Fofer

Interesting... the plot thickens.

In his defense, he may have decided to keep the bug a secret, lest TiVo discover it, and remove his newfound transferring ability.


----------



## pharmer

I installed the plex tivo app and have come across the following issues that I hope someone can assist me. I'm able to see the tivo box and the list of shows. 

When I try to play a show I get a message that states an unknown error 12880 has occurred. Any ideas how to fix this?

The second issue is when I try to download a show it says the show has been added to the queue. How can I get the download to begin?

I running Plex server on an Imac osx 10.10

Thanks in advance


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> ?............. wmcbrine, is there any way for a user to look on the TiVo itself and check for "detailed info" about a recording, to determine its actual CCI flag status?


though I'm not wmcbrine, I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so I'll throw into the mix........

There is a selection in the new iOS app's most likely accidentally revealed Debug Menu where you can tell it to list your shows with copy protection info displayed next to the name of the show. I tried it a few days ago and it worked.


----------



## Fofer

How do you get this Debug menu to appear?


----------



## ohboy710

pharmer said:


> I installed the plex tivo app and have come across the following issues that I hope someone can assist me. I'm able to see the tivo box and the list of shows.
> 
> When I try to play a show I get a message that states an unknown error 12880 has occurred. Any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> The second issue is when I try to download a show it says the show has been added to the queue. How can I get the download to begin?
> 
> I running Plex server on an Imac osx 10.10
> 
> Thanks in advance


Where did you get the Plex App for Tivo???


----------



## Fofer

ohboy710 said:


> Where did you get the Plex App for Tivo???


He's referring to the TiVo plugin for Plex that this thread is discussing.


----------



## pharmer

Sorry I meant the Tivo plugin for Plex. The link was in this thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> How do you get this Debug menu to appear?


Make sure you have the latest TiVo app on your iDevice and then open it and go to the settings menu and traverse all the way to the bottom of it and you'll see under the red reset apps box, the debug menu where there are all sorts of settings that probably shouldn't have been revealed. I'm sure they'll close them on the next release and someone got sent to the principle's office at TiVo HQ!


----------



## jcthorne

HarperVision said:


> Make sure you have the latest TiVo app on your iDevice and then open it and go to the settings menu and traverse all the way to the bottom of it and you'll see under the red reset apps box, the debug menu where there are all sorts of settings that probably shouldn't have been revealed. I'm sure they'll close them on the next release and someone got sent to the principle's office at TiVo HQ!


Anyone have a list or a screen shot for us non-idevice types? Would sure be interesting to see what functionality might be lurking that could be used for betterment of various apps.


----------



## HarperVision

jcthorne said:


> Anyone have a list or a screen shot for us non-idevice types? Would sure be interesting to see what functionality might be lurking that could be used for betterment of various apps.


It won't do you any good if you don't have an iDevice though. The Debug Menu is on the iOS TiVo app.


----------



## Fofer

Right, and that's why he's asking for a screenshot.


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> Right, and that's why he's asking for a screenshot.


Right, and what good will a screenshot do him if he doesn't have the iDevice to do anything with it?

There are screenshots in the iOS thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10394718#post10394718

EDIT:
I get it Fofer, I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## superflysocal

I really want to get this Plugin working but it doesn't seem to work for me.

I believe I have curl installed.
I put the curl.exe in the /windows/system32 folder

I put the plugin into the right location, renaming the folder by dropping everything after the "-"
I put in the MAK and IP address of the tivo.

I am able to load the plugin and can see my shows on the Tivo. however, when I try to play, it just gives me the spinning icon like it's thinking or buffering and hangs with nothing playing.


----------



## superflysocal

Btw can someone explain how to us the Tivo to go local download option?
Are you suppose to put the path of a folder on the Tivo server computer or put in the folder on the device you are using? Let's say it's an Android tablet, what would the format of the folder be?


----------



## dameatball

superflysocal said:


> Btw can someone explain how to us the Tivo to go local download option?
> Are you suppose to put the path of a folder on the Tivo server computer or put in the folder on the device you are using? Let's say it's an Android tablet, what would the format of the folder be?


You can put it anywhere and point Plex to the path. Additionally in the app settings you give the local download path where TiVo dumps it. If it's working properly, you have the option to stream from the TiVo or download it locally. No clue about dropping a file on a mobile/tablet but again if it's working, you can stream it.


----------



## superflysocal

dameatball said:


> You can put it anywhere and point Plex to the path. Additionally in the app settings you give the local download path where TiVo dumps it. If it's working properly, you have the option to stream from the TiVo or download it locally. No clue about dropping a file on a mobile/tablet but again if it's working, you can stream it.


So do you list the path from the point of view of the Plex server (which in my case is a win7 PC) or the point of view of the remote device (tablet, etc.).

Can you please give a specific example?


----------



## superflysocal

superflysocal said:


> I really want to get this Plugin working but it doesn't seem to work for me.
> 
> I believe I have curl installed.
> I put the curl.exe in the /windows/system32 folder
> 
> I put the plugin into the right location, renaming the folder by dropping everything after the "-"
> I put in the MAK and IP address of the tivo.
> 
> I am able to load the plugin and can see my shows on the Tivo. however, when I try to play, it just gives me the spinning icon like it's thinking or buffering and hangs with nothing playing.


Has anyone gotten the Windows version of plugin to work?


----------



## HarperVision

superflysocal said:


> So do you list the path from the point of view of the Plex server (which in my case is a win7 PC) or the point of view of the remote device (tablet, etc.). Can you please give a specific example?


You put it in your Plex server's TTG settings where it asks for downloads location or some such. Example would be something like C://users/Dave/MyVideos.



superflysocal said:


> Has anyone gotten the Windows version of plugin to work?


Worked like a champ for me last night. I could even use it pointed to my remote Roamio+ located in Philly using its public IP and my MAK.


----------



## Fofer

HarperVision said:


> Worked like a champ for me last night. I could even use it pointed to my remote Roamio+ located in Philly using its public IP and my MAK.


That's interesting. And you did the port forwarding on your router, I'm guessing?

I ask because I am going to try the same thing (remote streaming) but was wondering if I'd be connecting directly to the Roamio (with Plex Media Server and client both running on my laptop) -- or if I'd need to run Plex Media Server on the home network instead.

The transcoding happens on the Plex Media Server, so it seems wisest to me to do the latter. Better for bandwidth, at least.


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> That's interesting. And you did the port forwarding on your router, I'm guessing? I ask because I am going to try the same thing (remote streaming) but was wondering if I'd be connecting directly to the Roamio (with Plex Media Server and client both running on my laptop) -- or if I'd need to run Plex Media Server on the home network instead. The transcoding happens on the Plex Media Server, so it seems wisest to me to do the latter. Better for bandwidth, at least.


Yes, port forward there. I agree it's probably better to run the server there, but it does indeed work this way. You just have to make sure it can sustain fast enough speeds so it can keep up with the server. I did experience some buffers. I played with the options on the Roku app and the best was "Direct Streaming/Transcoding". I'm not sure how to do the same thing within the Plex app on my server PC.


----------



## dameatball

dameatball said:


> You can put it anywhere and point Plex to the path. Additionally in the app settings you give the local download path where TiVo dumps it. If it's working properly, you have the option to stream from the TiVo or download it locally. No clue about dropping a file on a mobile/tablet but again if it's working, you can stream it.


You point it anywhere on your local network your TiVo can reach. For example I created a TTG section in Plex and created same named folder on my server (where I keep my other Plex media).


----------



## eduboys

Amazing.. I've been waiting to be able to stream to my roku from my tivo forever!

Any progress on getting the fast forward functionality to work? That is the biggest downside at the moment.


----------



## srauly

eduboys said:


> Amazing.. I've been waiting to be able to stream to my roku from my tivo forever!
> 
> Any progress on getting the fast forward functionality to work? That is the biggest downside at the moment.


Ditto this sentiment.

I scanned through this thread and made note of a few gotchas and tips that others have offered. I was able to get everything up and running in just a few minutes.

One question: I set up the ability to download shows to a local directory on my server. It doesn't look like the TiVo channel on the Plex app (e.g., on my iPhone) utilizes that downloaded show, so I'm still stuck not having the ability to FF, etc. So, I'm thinking that in order to take advantage of that, I need to point my Plex Media Server to look at that directory and treat it like a TV Show, so that it gets the metadata, etc. OK, but the downloaded show doesn't follow the conventional naming convention that Plex likes to see for TV Shows. So Plex never gets the metadata for it. I was able to work around this by instead telling Plex that it was a "Movies" directory. That at least allows it to show up on my iPhone Plex app, but it still lacks any metadata.

Have I missed something?

BTW, I'm a new Roamio Plus owner and was very happy to see that the 30 minute TV show I downloaded transferred over to my server in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## srauly

Oh, one other bummer...

I was hoping that I could watch a recording that was still in-progress. I just tested starting a new recording (via the Guide on the TiVo iOS app) and then jumped over to the Plex iOS app, but the TiVo channel isn't showing that TV show (yet).

I was hoping that I could get around the TiVo app's limitation of not supporting AirPlay functionality (to an Apple TV).


----------



## superflysocal

I still can't get this to work, but it is encouraging to see it orks for others. I am hoping someone starts a new thread with clear instructions on the OP to help others.


----------



## bradleys

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525662

If you want to stream to a PC, try AMIduos and the android tivo app.


----------



## leitzsout

leitzsout said:


> While I'm interested why only 2 of my 3 Tivo's appear, I'm more concerned that I get "Channel Not Responding" when I try to view the 2 that show. Any ideas? I didn't install curl but read somewhere that macs already have it?


So do I need to install curl on a mac mini? If not, what else could be causing the Channel not Responding error. Please help, I really want this to work and have maxed out my technical knowledge...and that didn't take long!


----------



## telemark

leitzsout said:


> So do I need to install curl on a mac mini?


When you open Terminal.app, you type:
which curl
or
curl -V

This tells you whether it's there, where it is, and what version it is. If those are ok, then you're barking up a wrong tree.


----------



## Bryanmc

superflysocal said:


> I am able to load the plugin and can see my shows on the Tivo. however, when I try to play, it just gives me the spinning icon like it's thinking or buffering and hangs with nothing playing.


Did this ever get solved? I'm experiencing the same issue.


----------



## leitzsout

OK so I've confirmed curl is installed and i can see the tivo channel and 2 of my 3 boxes; but, all i get is "channel not responding". Anything else i can try?


----------



## sjmyst

A newbie to Plex. I was hoping the "Plex support" was to provide the ability for remote clients to have the ability to run a client (like maybe Roku Plex client) and present content on my Tivo to be played.

But, the new Plex support seems to be support of a Plex client running on the Tivo to present content on my PC or other remote Plex server for play on my Tivo? Am I getting that right?

Does anyone know if there is a way for a Roku (or something similar) to play the shows on my Premiere in my den to a TV I just installed on my back patio? I know the Tivo Mini can do this. But, The Mini won't do it for my "old" 2-tuner Premiere I bought last week (ok, it was longer ago than last week, but, really TiVo?).

I'm looking at the TiVo Stream as a possibility, but I'm not sure how to get my Premiere content to that remote TV. I have a Roku stick in that TV. It seems like something that Roku would do to provide a "Tivo channel" that is a TiVo Stream client like works on Android or IOS. But, I haven't seen any true confirmation that a "Roku channel" client like that truly exists.

I think I could just get a slingbox to do this. But, from what I've read, it's not really an ideal setup. Slow remote control response times. It takes over the den TiVo when it's being used on the patio, so the wife is affected. Sling still might be my best solution. 

I also know I can get a Roamio OTL for what seems like a reasonable price. But, the monthly is a deal breaker for me. I might go for it if they provided Lifetime. But, so far TiVo seems to be avoiding that (get your hand out of my pocket TiVo). Sorry, but I'm looking at retirement and can't afford another monthly cost. Especially at $15/mo, even if that's only after a year.

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## HarperVision

sjmyst said:


> A newbie to Plex. I was hoping the "Plex support" was to provide the ability for remote clients to have the ability to run a client (like maybe Roku Plex client) and present content on my Tivo to be played. But, the new Plex support seems to be support of a Plex client running on the Tivo to present content on my PC or other remote Plex server for play on my Tivo? Am I getting that right? Does anyone know if there is a way for a Roku (or something similar) to play the shows on my Premiere in my den to a TV I just installed on my back patio? I know the Tivo Mini can do this. But, The Mini won't do it for my "old" 2-tuner Premiere I bought last week (ok, it was longer ago than last week, but, really TiVo?). I'm looking at the TiVo Stream as a possibility, but I'm not sure how to get my Premiere content to that remote TV. I have a Roku stick in that TV. It seems like something that Roku would do to provide a "Tivo channel" that is a TiVo Stream client like works on Android or IOS. But, I haven't seen any true confirmation that a "Roku channel" client like that truly exists. I think I could just get a slingbox to do this. But, from what I've read, it's not really an ideal setup. Slow remote control response times. It takes over the den TiVo when it's being used on the patio, so the wife is affected. Sling still might be my best solution. I also know I can get a Roamio OTL for what seems like a reasonable price. But, the monthly is a deal breaker for me. I might go for it if they provided Lifetime. But, so far TiVo seems to be avoiding that (get your hand out of my pocket TiVo). Sorry, but I'm looking at retirement and can't afford another monthly cost. Especially at $15/mo, even if that's only after a year. Regards, sjmyst


Get a Stream device (if one isn't built into your Roamio already) and then get an Amazon FireTV and sideload the Android TiVo app onto it. That should work like a "Roku Style" app that you're looking for.


----------



## Fofer

I agree with HarperVision, that is an excellent solution to the precise situation you're in, with a 2-tuner Premiere. It works great.

I was bummed for a very long time about my own 2-tuner Premiere's inability to work with a Mini. I never watch live TV and only wanted access to my Now Playing list of recordings. I wish TiVo had handled that differently for those units.

Thankfully the 10-year loyalty deal got me a big discount on the lifetime fee with the purchase of a new TiVo Roamio. So I got that, along with a Mini. And the UI on it is a lot faster, so I'm happy with the improvement. But, had the sideloaded app on FireTV avenue been available to me last year, I probably would have gone that route instead of getting spending all the money I did...


----------



## philhu

The plex support is not a plex server, just a client

You would still need a plex server running somewhere. I have it running on a centos vm, not a easy task for a newbie!


----------



## bradleys

@sjmyst

Mini will work fine with a two tuner TiVo, you just cannot set one up with only two tuners - you just don't have enough tuners to support the mini. I think it was the right call from TiVo - the user experience would be terrible.

We have heard rumors of a stream based client coming in the future, but so far that is all they are.

I have heard a lot of people start to recommend the Stream / Fire TV option, besides Dan's testing is anyone using this in the wild for regular viewing in a large screen environment?

I watch TiVo in my office using the Duos Android emulator and TiVo app on a PC. It works great on a 27" computer monitor, but I am not sure I would want to go much larger. It is a stream based video intended for mobile devices - I am not sure how great it would look on a large format TV.


----------



## sjmyst

bradleys said:


> @sjmyst
> 
> Mini will work fine with a two tuner TiVo, you just cannot set one up with only two tuners - you just don't have enough tuners to support the mini. I think it was the right call from TiVo - the user experience would be terrible.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Bradleys,
> 
> I actually didn't read closely enough the Mini product description that my Premiere only works with "some" Premiere's. So, I actually bought the Mini, hooked it up and it listed all of my Tivo's (S2, S3, and 2-tuner Premiere). All three had the big red circle with the line through it.
> 
> So, I can confirm that the 2-tuner Premiere that I have does NOT work with the Tivo Mini. I actually chatted with Tivo Customer Support and they confirmed that the Mini does not work with my Premiere. The Premiere I have shows up in my account as "TiVo Premiere". So, maybe you are talking about some other Premiere? In the Tivo Mini product description I went back and sure enough it does say:
> 
> COMPATIBLE DVRS (4-TUNERS REQUIRED)
> 
> - TiVo Roamio and Roamio Plus or Pro
> - TiVo Premiere 4 and XL4/Elite
> - Tivo Roamio OTA
> 
> Thanks HarperVision and Fofer for the FireTV suggestion. Now I wish I'd just gone for that instead of the Roku. I see the FireTV is $99. I guess that is better than the Mini, but since it's not "Tivo" created, I'm a little concerned about compatibility going forward. Although, Tivo's record lately isn't great. And, both of your comments seem pretty confident about it working. Also, I think HarperVision mentioned I need some sort of "stream device". I assume that would be the TiVo Stream (which TiVo DOES claim works with my Premiere). So, with both, I up to $129.99 + $99 - $228.99. Starting to get pretty steep on the $$ front. But, maybe I don't have a choice. Or, a choice that is close dollar-wise.
> 
> Fofer, I've got similar seniority in terms of using Tivo (probably closer to 15 years). I inherited an original S1 Tivo from my Dad who was an early adopter and turned me on to Tivo. While I'm a newbie to Plex, I am not a newbie to Tivo.
> 
> So, Fofer, I'm just curious what kind of discount you got, if you don't mind sharing. If you don't want to post, maybe you can just PM me. Thanks in advance if you do. Not a problem if you're not comfortable giving that info out. I completely understand.
> 
> Since I already have the Mini, I was seriously looking at the Roamio OTL. But, like I said before I am pretty much firmly opposed to monthly costs. And, going up to the next Roamio, if I'm reading it right, I'm looking at $500 for the Basic Roamio with Lifetime. I still may look for a used "supported" Premiere (4-tuner) on EBay if the price is right. But, if the "loyalty" discount is low enough, maybe I can get a Roamio OTL or Base Roamio and get something more up to date for my $$.
> 
> Thanks you all for your comments!
> 
> Regards,
> sjmyst


----------



## telemark

sjmyst said:


> Thanks HarperVision and Fofer for the FireTV suggestion. Now I wish I'd just gone for that instead of the Roku. I see the FireTV is $99.


FireTV Stick is cheaper for $40. Available at Amazon or BestBuy.


----------



## Fofer

I have read that you just need the 4-tuner Premiere for_ initial setup_ of the Mini. And that after it's set up, it works with that Premiere, as well any other Premiere (or Roamio) on your network. Yes, even the 2-tuner one. I guess the question then remains, would it continue to work after you disconnected (and returned) the 4-Tuner Premiere? I remember reading that this works. I just didn't care enough to experiment or try it myself.

The deal I got from TiVo was:
Roamio Plus, with Lifetime, plus a RF TiVo Slide Remote (with dongle,) all for $500

Much of this is discussed in the Roamio Deals? thread.


----------



## jrtroo

Fire TV stick works just fine. It will go on sale once in a while too.

On the Mini- it will work with a two tuner premiere, but needs to be set up and connected to a box with more tuners than that.


----------



## Fofer

And then what happens later on, if/when the "box with more tuners than that" is no longer connected?


----------



## bradleys

Let's be very clear about what does work and doesn't work... You have to be very carful with terminology so as not to confuse yourself, the CSR and people on this forum.

The mini needs to be paired with a host TiVo. That host TiVo MUST BE a 4 tuner + Series 4 or 5 TiVo.

Once setup, the mini works with any TiVo that supports the MRS protocol, including the 2 tuner model Premiere.



sjmyst said:


> bradleys said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sjmyst
> 
> Mini will work fine with a two tuner TiVo, you just cannot set one up with only two tuners - you just don't have enough tuners to support the mini. I think it was the right call from TiVo - the user experience would be terrible.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Bradleys,
> 
> I actually didn't read closely enough the Mini product description that my Premiere only works with "some" Premiere's. So, I actually bought the Mini, hooked it up and it listed all of my Tivo's (S2, S3, and 2-tuner Premiere). All three had the big red circle with the line through it.
> 
> So, I can confirm that the 2-tuner Premiere that I have does NOT work with the Tivo Mini. I actually chatted with Tivo Customer Support and they confirmed that the Mini does not work with my Premiere. The Premiere I have shows up in my account as "TiVo Premiere". So, maybe you are talking about some other Premiere? In the Tivo Mini product description I went back and sure enough it does say:
> 
> COMPATIBLE DVRS (4-TUNERS REQUIRED)
> 
> - TiVo Roamio and Roamio Plus or Pro
> - TiVo Premiere 4 and XL4/Elite
> - Tivo Roamio OTA
> 
> Thanks HarperVision and Fofer for the FireTV suggestion. Now I wish I'd just gone for that instead of the Roku. I see the FireTV is $99. I guess that is better than the Mini, but since it's not "Tivo" created, I'm a little concerned about compatibility going forward. Although, Tivo's record lately isn't great. And, both of your comments seem pretty confident about it working. Also, I think HarperVision mentioned I need some sort of "stream device". I assume that would be the TiVo Stream (which TiVo DOES claim works with my Premiere). So, with both, I up to $129.99 + $99 - $228.99. Starting to get pretty steep on the $$ front. But, maybe I don't have a choice. Or, a choice that is close dollar-wise.
> 
> Fofer, I've got similar seniority in terms of using Tivo (probably closer to 15 years). I inherited an original S1 Tivo from my Dad who was an early adopter and turned me on to Tivo. While I'm a newbie to Plex, I am not a newbie to Tivo.
> 
> So, Fofer, I'm just curious what kind of discount you got, if you don't mind sharing. If you don't want to post, maybe you can just PM me. Thanks in advance if you do. Not a problem if you're not comfortable giving that info out. I completely understand.
> 
> Since I already have the Mini, I was seriously looking at the Roamio OTL. But, like I said before I am pretty much firmly opposed to monthly costs. And, going up to the next Roamio, if I'm reading it right, I'm looking at $500 for the Basic Roamio with Lifetime. I still may look for a used "supported" Premiere (4-tuner) on EBay if the price is right. But, if the "loyalty" discount is low enough, maybe I can get a Roamio OTL or Base Roamio and get something more up to date for my $$.
> 
> Thanks you all for your comments!
> 
> Regards,
> sjmyst
Click to expand...


----------



## Fofer

bradleys said:


> I have no idea what you have going on - but a mini works great with a 2 Tuner Premiere (once setup with a 4 tuner + S4 / S5).


And it continues to work EVEN AFTER the 4 tuner + S4 / S5 is completely removed from the network??? No warnings/nags/etc. 30 days later?


----------



## bradleys

Fofer said:


> And it continues to work EVEN AFTER the 4 tuner + S4 / S5 is completely removed from the network??? No warnings/nags/etc. 30 days later?


I don't know if that is true at all... but I would suspect that it will NOT work long turn with that setup.

The Mini must have a 4 tuner + TiVo as the host. If you are trying to trick the Mini in some way, no guarantees that it will work over the long term - and frankly, I suspect it will break over the long term.


----------



## Fofer

Well then, that's all that matters.

A person with a 2-Tuner Premiere can't use a Mini for their 2nd TV.

Sure, it can be made to work, with the addition of a 4-tuner Premiere, but that's not the situation sjmyst is in. If he had a 4-tuner Premiere, we wouldn't be having this conversation in the first place.


----------



## bradleys

jrtroo said:


> Fire TV stick works just fine. It will go on sale once in a while too.
> 
> On the Mini- it will work with a two tuner premiere, but needs to be set up and connected to a box with more tuners than that.


How big of a screen are you using it on? How is the quality?

I would suspect that since the stream is designed to deliver content to tablet / phone that the video would not scale up to a larger screen well.

Are you seeing something different?


----------



## bradleys

Fofer said:


> Well then, that's all that matters.
> 
> A person with a 2-Tuner Premiere can't use a Mini for their 2nd TV.
> 
> Sure, it can be made to work, with the addition of a 4-tuner Premiere, but that's not the situation sjmyst is in. If he had a 4-tuner Premiere, we wouldn't be having this conversation in the first place.


Correct, if he doesn't have a 4 tuner + TiVo he cannot host a mini. Not being able to host a mini is a different conversation.

I am going to have to go back and re-read his post. I was positive he said he setup the mini and couldn't access his 2 tuner Premiere. Without a 4 tuner TiVo, he never set it up at all...

As for other options... I am wanting to hear first hand information from someone actually using the Fire TV / TiVo app on a full size TV (say 40" plus). Does the video scale up to that size without a lot of artifacts?

I use the DuOs emulator with a PC and the Android app and it looks pretty good on a large computer monitor, but I can still see some artifacts that I am sure would be pretty distracting if I went much larger.


----------



## sjmyst

bradleys said:


> Correct, if he doesn't have a 4 tuner + TiVo he cannot host a mini. Not being able to host a mini is a different conversation.
> 
> I am going to have to go back and re-read his post. I was positive he said he setup the mini and couldn't access his 2 tuner Premiere. Without a 4 tuner TiVo, he never set it up at all...


That's right. I only had the 2 tuner Premeire. It is interesting that the Mini might (will?) work with my 2 tuner Premiere if I first set it up using a "supported" Premiere (or I assume Roamio). But, since I don't have that, and it would be a real hassle to buy one, set it up, then return it (since I don't want a new box), I obviously won't be doing that. But, thanks for clarifying what works and what doesn't since TiVo really didn't make that clear.

I guess what I don't understand is if the 2 tuner Premeire "could" work after some other initialization with a "supported" TiVo, why couldn't it just work without the "initialization"? What is it that the "supported" TiVo is providing to the Mini that the 2 tuner Premiere needs. Your descriptions earlier kind of made me think one the Min is initialized, that I could disconnect it and the Mini could work with the 2 tuner Premiere while the other "supported" TiVo is gone. If that's the case, it really seems strange that this functionality couldn't be supported without that initialization. It seems whatever that initialization could come from TiVo servers at the TiVo home office and then the Mini could be a product that works with many other older model TiVo like my 2 tuner Premiere. I mean, I'm really trying to give TiVo my money here. But, they seem to be trying to force me into giving them more. Which has almost resulted in my giving them none (I still may end up with a slingbox if what is coming below doesn't work out).



bradleys said:


> As for other options... I am wanting to hear first hand information from someone actually using the Fire TV / TiVo app on a full size TV (say 40" plus). Does the video scale up to that size without a lot of artifacts?


Well, now you've got me wondering if I again made the wrong decision. I currently have a TiVo Stream and a FireTV stick on the way to my house. My setup is to use the FireTV stick on my 42" TV on my back patio with the TiVo app connecting to the TiVo Stream to provide me access to my recorded shows on my 2 tuner Premiere. I guess I'll find out if that setup works on a bigger screen some time this weekend.

BTW, after getting worried that the TiVo Stream wouldn't provide me with good output on my 42", I went back to the TiVo Stream product description on the TiVo website. It says:

VIDEO OUTPUT MODES
480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p

So, hopefully, I won't have a problem. What I'm more worried about is the reviews on Amazon seem to say that the format of the show can sometimes not be supported. I push a lot of internet content up to my Premiere from various sources. The reviews were somewhat dated (mid to early last year). So, I'm hoping TiVo has fixed the Stream to support anything that my Premiere can support.

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## sjmyst

Well, I'm back to report on my experience with getting the FireTV stick and the TiVo Stream, and getting the Tivo App to work from the FireTV stick and to stream my shows from my 2-tuner Premiere.

I ran into MANY problems along the way. So, I'll report on them so that hopefully others can save some time. I had problems finding detailed descriptions of some things. So, hopefully my learnings can help others.

First of all, I was not familiar with the term "side loading an app" (namely the TiVo app) onto the FireTV. So, when I found forums where people were describing it, they usually assumed the reader was already aware of what that means. 

For me the best way to describe "side loading an app" is that you need a 2nd Android environment like a phone or tablet. You then have to have the app on that other device, and then you use a "side load app" on that 2nd device to install the app from the 2nd device onto the FireTV. In other words, you are using a 2nd device to install the app you want on the 1st device (the FireTV stick in my case). 

In order to do, this it got fairly complicated for me. The only 2nd devices in my household are my wife's phone, and her Nexus tablet. She was currently using her tablet for reading a book. Things might have been much easier if I could have just used the Nexus. 

First I tried her phone. But, apparently she has filled up all of her local disk space with photos, etc. So, when I tried to install an app on her phone, I got an out of memory error.

Next I went to my Windows 7 box to try and install an Android environment. My first attempt was Bluestack. All reviews have this as the best env. But, it didn't work for me. When I tried to bring it up, it would hang while "loading game data"? I spent some time researching that, and I've downloaded some other VMWare type of environments already, so it seems Bluestack didn't like some stuff I already had downloaded. So, I won't blame Bluestack for anything here. It was clearly something I already had on my system that was interfering.

Attempt 2. While searching for an answer to my Bluestack, I stumbled upon "Andyroid". This is apparently another Android environment that I can only assume was put together by some dude named Andy. Clever name. I liked it. I was able to get Andyroid up and working. I think it might have run into similar "virtual" issues. But, it ask me if it could install over my existing VM that I wasn't really using, and was able to create a working env. I started it up and it popped up a window that looked like a tablet. From there I went to download an app to help me "side load" the Tivo App. The app to do the "side loading" was called AGK Fire. In the Play Store, there was an app by that name, but it costed something like $2.99. I had read that it was a free app. So, I kept looking and found it on Amazon for free. But, in order to "download" it onto Andyroid, it told me I first needed to download the Amazon app. So, I did that first. So, now I have the Amazon app, AGK Fire, and then I downloaded the TiVo app. I downloaded the "main" version of the TiVo app. Not the one that said something like "obsolete version". 

From the AGK Fire app, I was able to enter my FireTV IP address, select the TiVo app, and was able to successfully "side load" the TiVo app.

At least I thought I had (I had; but just couldn't see any evidence that it had shown up on the FireTV stick). Being new to the FireTV, I really expected to see a new selection to show up on the Home page. So, I spent quite a while searching through those choices before I eventually found the TiVo app deep in the FireTV "Settings" pages. Down in the settings, there is something like (going from memory) "Manage apps". From down in there, I had to scroll through all the default apps that are already on the FireTV to find the TiVo app. And, inside the menu for that app, there was a "Launch app" button. 

So, after finding the TiVo app on the FireTV, I think I'm in business. But, not yet. After going through all of the setup to get the TiVo app running, I went to try and stream my first show. But, using the FireTV remote, I just couldn't make the TiVo app go down to the button at the bottom that taunted me with "Watch Show" (or something like that). Back to the forums to find out that this is just a "limitation" (ie. bug) for the TiVo app on the FireTV. There is apparently a work around for this to use "mouse mode" to get a pointer down to that pesky "Play" arrow to be able to watch.

So, not wanting to order the additional devices and wait for 2 day shipping, I went about trying to figure out a software way around this. After all, that stupid arrow was right THERE! Just out of my reach.

Some forums searching found that if I had a 2nd Android device, there was some Asian app that could work to provide me "mouse mode". It was called Wukong TV Remote Control. So, I downloaded it onto my Andyroid env, and tried to guess my way through the chinese (japenese? korean? Sorry if I offend with my lack of asian character sets) character set. I eventually guessed to a place where the app searched for my FireTV, but it couldn't locate it. Probably not the env the app was expecting. So, no dice.

Next I found an Amazon FireTV remote app. I have an iPhone, and the app was available for IOS, so I gave it a whirl. After several hours figuring out that my router needed iGMP turned off for the Amazon app to "find" the FireTV stick, I was able to pair the app with my stick. But, low and behold, that app is pretty much a replacement for the physical remote that the FireTV stick came with. Nice app. I apparently also has voice controls of some sort (I didn't try them). But, from what I could tell, it didn't provide any "mouse mode" support.

Next I went to an IOS app that supposedly provided "mouse control" for the FireTV. It was called something like "Remote Mouse for Fire TV". I had to shell out $0.99 to get it on my iPhone. Since that stupid arrow on the TiVo app was taunting me so, I splurged for the app. After I installed it, I found that I also had to "side load" the other half of this thing on the FireTV. I went to the Play store and they wante $2.99 for it. What!?!? I was not happy to have already paid for the IOS app, to then find out I also needed the APK for another 3 bucks! I then read in the IOS app help that there was a link to be able to just download manually the APK for the FireTV side. I used my Andyroid env to get the APK and "side load" it.

Once side loaded, I was finally able to see a mouse pointer that could venture down to the bottom of the TiVo app screen to allow me to press the "play" arrow. After messing around with this for a little while (the controls were not obvious to me), I finally figured out how to get a show to play.

First of all, I was trying to stream a show that I had copied onto my TiVo Premiere from my Windows 7 box using TiVo Desktop Plus. The copywrite bit was turned on for this show (it seems to be on for all shows that are pushed to the TiVo using TDP). So, when I clicked on the "play" button, I was getting a popup "menu" (it wasn't obvious that is what was happening because the "popup" buttons are not obviously menus). The "popup" menu read "Watch on TV". What I later figured out was that if I could actually watch the show on the FireTV, there needed to be a 2nd menu choice that read "Watch on phone". It wasn't obvious to me at first. But, the FireTV is actually a "phone" for the Tivo app.

So, first problem with the TiVo Stream. It doesn't support me watching my Tivo Desktop Plus pushed shows (about 50% of the shows on my TiVo these days). Not good.

Second problem with TiVo Stream, once I got a show that was recorded from my OTA antenna to stream, the controls were awful. The remote was slow to cause the TiVo app to respond. Once the "green bar" would show up at the bottom of the screen, there seemed to only be a "jump back" button, and a "stop/start" button. No real fast forward or fast backwards control. 

All I can say is this setup is just "clunky". Between the TiVo app being buried deep in the FireTV setting. To, the sluggishness of the "mouse" remote. To not being able to even control the app completely using the FireTV remote. And, then the TiVo stream not even streaming all of my content, this setup is FAR from ideal. My understanding is that streaming is not illegal; so the only reason I can think of that TiVo is likely choosing to not stream my "copy once" content on my Premiere to my FireTV, is that the cable companies have convinced TiVo that they shouldn't compete with them. After all if the Stream were to allow streaming of copywrite content, that might just be another cable box for the other room that the cable company doesn't get their $9.99 a month for (or what ever they are charging these days).

Anyway, the TiVo Stream is boxed up and ready to be returned. I did try the Stream on my iPhone, and it is a much better experience (although still doesn't stream my "copy once" content). But, I only purchased it to try and get my content from my Premiere in my den to my patio TV. So, this "clunky" solution is simply not a solution for me. 

I suspect the TiVo app with get better at supporting the FireTV stick remote. When it does, then this might be a better solution. However, I do doubt that TiVo will ever allow the Stream to stream "copy once" content. I had seen where others on forums had "implied" that this type of content might be allowed to stream if the Stream was set up to only stream "inside the home" (only to apps on the home network). If that is possible, it wasn't obvious how this was allowed. I tried a bunch of different shows. I even tried one that I had recorded before I "cut the cord" for my cable. It had the CCI bit on and I wasn't able to stream it either. 

Anyway, I hope some of this helps someone from wasting as much time as I did trying to get this "clunky" env to work. My recommendation: PASS.

My new solution is to take my TiVo Series 3 from my bedroom, and run the HDMI output from it to the outside patio TV. I currently have "long" HDMI cable allowing it to work. By doing this, I can just push my "internet" content using TDP (or I sometimes use pyTivo for this due to a TiVo bug) to my Tivo Series 3. I will have to manage the shows on multiple TiVos. But, at least I'll be able to watch them when I want on either TiVo (on my Premiere in my den; or on my Series 3 from my bedroom onto my patio TV).

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## Fofer

Kudos for figuring that all out! And thanks for the writeup.

A few notes:

1) You could also sideload apps onto the FireTV very easily from Windows, Mac or Linux using ADBFire.

2) Here the Android version of the same FireTV Remote Mouse app. Connects to the same sideloaded Remote app you've already loaded.

3) A physical remote is better for that "mouse control." This one works fine, there are many others.

4) I certainly am able to stream any content, inside the home, of any "Copy Once" (CCI flag set) content. My cable provider (TWC) sets this CCI flag for all non-local content. I'm guessing you have some networking issue that is making the app think it's on another network, or subnet, or something like that. Because if it's all connected properly, you can stream anything. By design and also in my experience.

5) Here's another thread that discusses much of this. It'd be a much more appropriate spot for your write-up (which is very much appreciated!) than this thread, about the TiVo Plugin for Plex.


----------



## sjmyst

Fofer said:


> 1) You could also sideload apps onto the FireTV very easily from Windows, Mac or Linux using ADBFire.


Thanks for that pointer. I'll give that a try as I want to sideload a few more apps. I saw on another thread where I think it was you that mentioned MAME. I had MAME set up for my kids about 10-15 years ago on a Windows desktop and I'm also excited about getting that to work.



Fofer said:


> 3) A physical remote is better for that "mouse control." This one works fine, there are many others.


I may try that as my MAME remote. The iPhone app I purchased wasn't that responsive. Thanks for that pointer.



Fofer said:


> 4) I certainly am able to stream any content, inside the home, of any "Copy Once" (CCI flag set) content. My cable provider (TWC) sets this CCI flag for all non-local content. I'm guessing you have some networking issue that is making the app think it's on another network, or subnet, or something like that. Because if it's all connected properly, you can stream anything. By design and also in my experience.


Hmm... I definitely didn't have network issues since I was able to successfully stream shows that were recorded onto my Premiere from my OTA antenna. So, the streaming was working fine for those shows. I was able to successfully stream at least 5 shows during my "testing" phase.

All I can say is:

1. I tried several shows (at least 10) that I had pushed to my Premiere from an HTPC I have behind my TV. I pushed shows using both TiVo Desktop Pro, and pytivo. I'm pretty sure I tried shows pushed by both.
2. I had one show (the movie Inception) that I still had on my Premiere that was recorded a couple of years ago back when I still had cable TV. The show was recorded off of TNTHD. It would NOT stream. I tried it a couple of times.

I did all of my attempts in one sitting. So, I have no reason to believe that the shows that didn't stream were a network issue, because the shows that worked were intermixed with the shows that didn't work.

What I've also read is that another reason the streaming can fail is if the show is in a file format that the TiVo stream doesn't support. So, I believe it's possible that TiVo Desktop Pro and pytivo just put the file onto my Premiere in a format that the TiVo Stream doesn't like.

I have no idea why the Inception movie wouldn't have worked based on your feedback. But, the TiVo Stream website description does read (towards the bottom):

https://www.tivo.com/shop/stream
===============================================
Ability to stream multiple shows is also dependent on factors including bit rate, resolution, screen size and available bandwidth.Not all programs may be transferred using TiVo Stream due to the use of copy protection mechanisms permitted under the FCC's encoding rules. These shows usually are marked with a red circle-slash icon. (47 C.F.R. 76.1904)
===============================================

So, TiVo seems to have this disclaimer for some reason. ??

Do you have multiple TiVos? If so, can you use the TiVo Stream to stream a show that isn't allowed to be copied between your two other TiVos?

Based on what I've read from your other posts (you seem to know what you're talking about), I'm guessing you can. I just don't know why I'm seeing conflicting info from my own experience (with a sample size of one; the Inception movie). I've also seen others in forums and reviews complain about not being able to stream copyright content. But, then again, not from anyone that had enough details to make me believe them 100%.

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## billdz

Hi,

I've downloaded the app and curl and installed as directed. The Tivo to Go icon appears on my Channel list. When I click on the icon it brings up an icon for my Living Room DVR, as it should. However, when I click on the Living Room icon, usually I get a "Server unavailable" error message. Sometimes instead I get a list of recorded shows on my Tivo, with the option to play or download. When I click on download, it always says "Queued for download", but the show never downloads. When I click on play, I always get an error message.

Any ideas on what the problem may be?

Thanks,
b


----------



## billdz

Bump. Any thoughts, or any suggestions where I can go for help?


----------



## dadrepus

billdz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've downloaded the app and curl and installed as directed. The Tivo to Go icon appears on my Channel list. When I click on the icon it brings up an icon for my Living Room DVR, as it should. However, when I click on the Living Room icon, usually I get a "Server unavailable" error message. Sometimes instead I get a list of recorded shows on my Tivo, with the option to play or download. When I click on download, it always says "Queued for download", but the show never downloads. When I click on play, I always get an error message.
> 
> Any ideas on what the problem may be?
> 
> Thanks,
> b


did you add a folder to your computer for the videos to go? I think in the instructions they said to name the folder "Tivotogo". And then I believe you need to point the plex app to that folder in the channel's preferences. I think? There is a read me file


----------



## billdz

Thanks for the reply. I do have a download folder installed. Couple of thoughts from the ReadMe:
* "It requires a Series 2 or newer TiVo with an ethernet connection." I have a MoCA connection. Does it have to be ethernet?
* "On Linux, OSX or X86 NAS requires curl be installed" I'm runnng Windows 7 but installed curl anyway, is that a problem?
* "Enter a IP address for the TiVo if the Plex Server is on a different subnet and then exit the channel and enter it again." I left the IP address line blank because the Tivo and the Plex server are on the same subnet. Is that correct?
Thanks,
b


----------



## dadrepus

your guess is as good as mine as i haven't been able to get it to work at all. I only get the preference panel and nothing saves after filling out the info, so you are much further ahead than I.


----------



## jcthorne

I was able to install the channel in my windows plex server and it does allow me to select and play programs that are on the tivos in the house. Very nice.

I do note that very little program information other than the title is displayed. For some shows, like the evening news, its not even possible to tell which date the news is from if there is more than one. They all have the same title and no additional data.

Is there any way to get the channel to display descriptions and record date information in Plex?


----------



## billdz

@jcthorne - Often I just get an error message, but when it is working here are the displays I get. Not sure how much more info about the program is possible, but I'm glad you have it working.

I still have not made to the final step, always get an error message ("There was a problem playing this item") when I click on Play on the final screen.

I'd be really grateful if anyone can come up with a solution to my problem.

Thanks,
b


----------



## jcthorne

There is actually a good bit more available from the TTG interface the plug in is using. Description and date recorded would sure be helpful.


----------



## billdz

I have been working on this some more, still no success.

In Settings, do we need to enter anything under:
"Forced TiVo IP Address. Leave blank for auto discovery(Linux Only)"?


----------



## jcthorne

billdz said:


> I have been working on this some more, still no success.
> 
> In Settings, do we need to enter anything under:
> "Forced TiVo IP Address. Leave blank for auto discovery(Linux Only)"?


Is your Tivo on the same network subnet as the Plex server? Is there a wireless network component between the two? What OS is your Plex server running on? Did you enter your MAK?


----------



## billdz

Is your Tivo on the same network subnet as the Plex server? Yes.
Is there a wireless network component between the two? Yes.
What OS is your Plex server running on? Windows 7.
Did you enter your MAK? Yes.


----------



## billdz

*Is your Tivo on the same network subnet as the Plex server? Yes.
*Is there a wireless network component between the two? No, they are both connected to the same router, computer via ethernet, Tivo via MoCA. I mentioned before that the ReadMe for the app says we need "a Series 2 or newer TiVo with an ethernet connection." I only have a MoCA connection to my Roamio Plus. Does it have to be ethernet?" 
*What OS is your Plex server running on? Windows 7.
*Did you enter your MAK? Yes.

When I hit Play using Chrome, it says, "There was a problem playing this item"
When I hit Play using Firefox, it says, "Cannot load M3U8: No levels to play"
What does that mean?


----------



## djl25

I installed and setup the plugin on my iMac with no issue, and have curl installed in the proper place. I'm using the latest Safari. When I try to play a video from my TiVo, all I get is a green screen, with the video in a very small box in the top left, and no audio. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## jcthorne

billdz said:


> *Is your Tivo on the same network subnet as the Plex server? Yes.
> *Is there a wireless network component between the two? No, they are both connected to the same router, computer via ethernet, Tivo via MoCA. I mentioned before that the ReadMe for the app says we need "a Series 2 or newer TiVo with an ethernet connection." I only have a MoCA connection to my Roamio Plus. Does it have to be ethernet?"
> *What OS is your Plex server running on? Windows 7.
> *Did you enter your MAK? Yes.
> 
> When I hit Play using Chrome, it says, "There was a problem playing this item"
> When I hit Play using Firefox, it says, "Cannot load M3U8: No levels to play"
> What does that mean?


Moca works fine as two of my Tivos are connected that way. Not sure what else to try and the developer seems to be MIA. Was hoping this plugin would be developed further.


----------



## dameatball

jcthorne said:


> Moca works fine as two of my Tivos are connected that way. Not sure what else to try and the developer seems to be MIA. Was hoping this plugin would be developed further.


I would try the Plex forums, re: developer questions. As you mentioned, the plugin works as advertised (I've set it up on a couple different networks) so I'm guessing the he/she probably won't spend much time on it moving forward as the official Plex app is supposed to be released soon ( least that's what I thought).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fofer

dameatball said:


> I'm guessing the he/she probably won't spend much time on it moving forward as the official Plex app is supposed to be released soon ( least that's what I thought).


If the developer won't be spending time on it, it won't be because of that, because they are totally different things. This plugin (when working) lets you watch recorded TiVo content on a Plex client (like a computer.)

The official Plex app is different, it makes the TiVo a Plex client that can stream movie files stored elsewhere.


----------



## dameatball

Fofer said:


> If the developer won't be spending time on it, it won't be because of that, because they are totally different things. This plugin (when working) lets you watch recorded TiVo content on a Plex client (like a computer.)
> 
> The official Plex app is different, it makes the TiVo a Plex client that can stream movie files stored elsewhere.


Hi fofer,

Thanks for jumping in. 
Per this thread, I'm pretty up to speed on the plugin. As a matter of fact, you and I have discussed this very same topic several months back.

The plugin differentiates itself by allowing you to stream TiVo recordings, from the Plex interface (which is very cool). While the downloading is handy, there are other tools that allow you to do this, automatically and in any format/encoding you prefer.

As I mentioned, it was only a guess as I can't read the mind of the developer (nor can you). Maybe they thought since it worked as advertised, there's nothing left to do. Or they wanted to see what the Plex app looks like before committing more time. So yes, while the plugin allows you to watch TiVo recordings via Plex, the app vice-versa, there will most likely be various tweaks to the app once it hits the masses. So waiting to see what the app looks like before committing more time, or simply being done with it are probably neither bad guesses.

Good hearing from you again.


----------



## Fofer

dameatball said:


> Per this thread, I'm pretty up to speed on the plugin.


Yes. But my post/comment was directed at the audience of others who are reading here, who may be confused by the differentiation between this "homebrew" TiVo plugin for Plex -- and the official Plex app coming to TiVo by way of the Opera Store.


----------



## alleybj

Fofer said:


> Yes. But my post/comment was directed at the audience of others who are reading here, who may be confused by the differentiation between this "homebrew" TiVo plugin for Plex -- and the official Plex app coming to TiVo by way of the Opera Store.


I'm confused. Is there a plug in that would let me stream my .TiVo recordings that have been downloaded to a hard drive, using the new Plex App? As it currently stands, Plex does not recognize .Tivo files. I know streambaby will stream them back, but it doesn't have memory and fast forward functions for all types of .Tivo files. Thanks


----------



## bradleys

alleybj said:


> I'm confused. Is there a plug in that would let me stream my .TiVo recordings that have been downloaded to a hard drive, using the new Plex App? As it currently stands, Plex does not recognize .Tivo files. I know streambaby will stream them back, but it doesn't have memory and fast forward functions for all types of .Tivo files. Thanks


No...

First, the TiVo Plex app does not support channels yet - although that may come.

This Plex channel is designed to allow you to access a TiVo on your network (I believe it works remotely as well) from a Plex app that supports channels. Roku / PC browser, etc...

The plugin specifically looks for another a TiVo and uses MRV to download and play it via the Plex player.

That said, there is no reason why the app couldn't be modified to point to a local repository and access that as well. But it wouldn't be the best approach in my mind. Channels are different then a standard Plex movie / TV library - so it really isn't the same thing.

I have wondered if a custom Plex profile couldn't be written to support local .tivo files and include them in the main inventory. @ntlord may have some insight if that is even remotely possible.


----------



## telemark

Why are people keeping files in .tivo instead of .mpg?


----------



## bradleys

If you really want to play your .tivo library via the Plex app, the best solution is to point kmttg at your repository and decrypt them.

Plex will organize and pulle down you metadata.


----------



## alleybj

bradleys said:


> If you really want to play your .tivo library via the Plex app, the best solution is to point kmttg at your repository and decrypt them.
> 
> Plex will organize and pulle down you metadata.


Not a good option for me


----------



## alleybj

telemark said:


> Why are people keeping files in .tivo instead of .mpg?


Just happened that way. Too many terabytes to go back Now


----------



## bradleys

alleybj said:


> Just happened that way. Too many terabytes to go back Now


Point kmttg to the directory, select the files, select decrypt - done

Not sure why that seems so complicated.

If you decide to do this, let us know and we can help with the appropriate setting for movies versus Plex friendly TV series naming.


----------



## alleybj

bradleys said:


> Point kmttg to the directory, select the files, select decrypt - done
> 
> Not sure why that seems so complicated.
> 
> If you decide to do this, let us know and we can help with the appropriate setting for movies versus Plex friendly TV series naming.


I'm assuming, I actually have to have the space to store those additional terabytes, at least initially. Is that not the case? Does it actually convert the file rather than copy it? thanks


----------



## gonzotek

alleybj said:


> I'm assuming, I actually have to have the space to store those additional terabytes, at least initially. Is that not the case? Does it actually convert the file rather than copy it? thanks


It does create a second file during the process, but then you can have it either delete the .tivo file after decryption or save it(there's a setting for this under File>Configure). You can try a doing few that way and see if things work the way you want to, then decide from there whether or not to do the whole thing, including deleting the originals. Not really much to lose by trying a couple files out. It's also quite fast, relative to re-encoding files to another codec.


----------



## alleybj

gonzotek said:


> It does create a second file during the process, but then you can have it either delete the .tivo file after decryption or save it(there's a setting for this under File>Configure). You can try a doing few that way and see if things work the way you want to, then decide from there whether or not to do the whole thing, including deleting the originals. Not really much to lose by trying a couple files out. It's also quite fast, relative to re-encoding files to another codec.


unless I'm missing something, though, I either have to do it a file at a time or come up with enough extra space to accommodate the duplicates, even if just temporarily. Is that correct? That's a lot of files and/or a lot of space. thanks


----------



## telemark

alleybj said:


> unless I'm missing something, though, I either have to do it a file at a time or come up with enough extra space to accommodate the duplicates, even if just temporarily. Is that correct? That's a lot of files and/or a lot of space. thanks


One at a time, can be automated if that's your concern. What kind of computer is it?


----------



## alleybj

telemark said:


> One at a time, can be automated if that's your concern. What kind of computer is it?


HP running windows 8


----------



## elpropheto

Trying to install on Mac. Downloaded TiVoToGo.bundle file and copied into ~/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins

Restarted Plex server but the plugin is not showing up.

Finder says the file type is "CoreTypes.bundle Document" where all other plugins show file type as "Bundle". 

Not sure why it's showing as a different file type than all the other plugins...? But I assume that's why Plex isn't seeing the plugin.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dadrepus

elpropheto said:


> Trying to install on Mac. Downloaded TiVoToGo.bundle file and copied into ~/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins
> 
> Restarted Plex server but the plugin is not showing up.
> 
> Finder says the file type is "CoreTypes.bundle Document" where all other plugins show file type as "Bundle".
> 
> Not sure why it's showing as a different file type than all the other plugins...? But I assume that's why Plex isn't seeing the plugin.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I don't remember how the download reads but make sure you change the name to "TiiVoToGo.bundle" (after you unzip). If it downloads as TiVoToGo.bundle.master or ...bundle-master, just get rid of the master so it ends with ".bundle"


----------



## dadrepus

For those that are having a problem setting this up via the Plex client, once installed, I found opening the plugin via the server-admin page will set the necessary parameters (Tivo address). Once I did that all my Tivos showed up via my Mac client (on the same machine as the Sever). Not sure about any other clients.


----------



## MacBrian

dadrepus said:


> just get rid of the master so it ends with ".bundle"


I discovered the same thing -- just make sure it ends with ".bundle" and everything worked great. My Plex server is an old 1.83 GHz Core 2 duo Mac Mini with 2 GB RAM on OSX 10.7.5. It's performing perfectly for me.

This is totally *awesome*! I can now stream and watch anything on any of my three TiVos via the Plex app on my iPhone or iPad whether I'm on WiFi or streaming over LTE. This is a much better solution for viewing TiVo recordings than TiVo's own app or my Slingbox Solo.


----------



## Fofer

Who's your cable company, MacBrian? I ask because TWC locks down all of my non-locals. I love this TiVoPlex plug-in too, but that little nuance take a lot of wind out of its sails (for me.)

I agree it's a better viewing solution than a Slingbox (the IR delay just makes it all feel clunky) but how is it better than TIVo's own app? Just curious.


----------



## MacBrian

Fofer said:


> Who's your cable company, MacBrian? I ask because TWC locks down all of my non-locals. I love this TiVoPlex plug-in too, but that little nuance take a lot of wind out of its sails (for me.)
> 
> I agree it's a better viewing solution than a Slingbox (the IR delay just makes it all feel clunky) but how is it better than TIVo's own app? Just curious.


I'm strictly OTA with an antenna on a Roamio Basic and two Premieres. No locked channels at all. The antenna and Netflix and Amazon Prime provides way more entertainment than I can possibly keep up with, so I don't really miss any of the cable channels.

TiVo's iOS app only streams if the iOS device is on WiFi. It won't stream over LTE like the Slingbox. (Well...actually, the iOS app will download over LTE...you just have to manually start a download and wait a bit and then you can start watching. Not quite the same as streaming directly but at least it's an easy workaround.) I think the quality I see on my iPhone with PLEX doing the streaming over LTE is better than the TiVo Stream. Slingbox Solo seems to be the master at adjusting picture quality for the current streaming conditions, but Slingbox's audio to me always sounds like a speaker in a tin can, regardless of the current streaming conditions.

For scheduling recordings and other TiVo administration-related tasks, I think the TiVo iOS app is awesome! :up:


----------



## Fofer

Gotcha, thanks for the detailed write-up!


----------



## Radiomanpj

Ok here's what I have found out.

I have Win 7 x64 and the plugin works on recordings only.
the plugin will not see "protected" files (pushed) and can't stream files pulled via pytivo.
otherwise it works fine.

I installed curl but don't knows if i needed it or not.


----------



## HarperVision

Radiomanpj said:


> Ok here's what I have found out.
> 
> I have Win 7 x64 and the plugin works on recordings only.
> the plugin will not see "protected" files (pushed) and can't stream files pulled via pytivo.
> otherwise it works fine.
> 
> I installed curl but don't knows if i needed it or not.


I think this is for the "homebrew" version of PLEX plugin for TiVo, but it is now supported natively on the TiVo Premiere and Roamio (and I'm sure soon to be Bolt) lines.

I'm not sure why you are trying to use the old plugin now?


----------



## Fofer

HarperVision said:


> I think this is for the "homebrew" version of PLEX plugin for TiVo, but it is now supported natively on the TiVo Premiere and Roamio (and I'm sure soon to be Bolt) lines. I'm not sure why you are trying to use the old plugin now?


Wrong. The new native Plex allows you to use the Plex client to stream media from a Plex server.

This old plugin allows you to make your TiVo a Plex server, so you can stream its recordings on another device that doesn't have a working TiVo streaming app (like a Mac or PC.)

They are totally different things.


----------



## Radiomanpj

I don't know why people have so much trouble understanding the difference between the two.

the Plex you see on your Tivo is for viewing your Plex server files.

The plugin you see in the channels section of your Plex is for viewing your Tivo recordings on Plex.

this is why it would be nice to be able to view transfered files as they would not need to conform to Plex naming conventions.

I know that Plex can handle them under "home videos" but it still would be nice.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> This old plugin allows you to make your TiVo a Plex server, so you can stream its recordings on another device that doesn't have a working TiVo streaming app (like a Mac or PC.)


online.tivo.com lets you stream TiVo files to a browser running on PC/Mac/Linux box (of course requiring a standalone or built in TiVo Stream).


----------



## Fofer

moyekj said:


> online.tivo.com lets you stream TiVo files to a browser running on PC/Mac/Linux box (of course requiring a standalone or built in TiVo Stream).


Ah yes, I forgot about that. Testing it now (at home) and it's working well. Seriously cool. Thanks for the reminder. 

When it first launched I don't think out-of-home streaming was supported at all, was it? I just tested it again by connecting to my iPhone-as-hotspot, and was still able to stream content. Well, at least some of my recordings. Mostly locals.

If/when I can finally stream, on demand, _any_ of the content I've recorded, out of the home, this will be a complete and fantastic solution.


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> Wrong. The new native Plex allows you to use the Plex client to stream media from a Plex server. This old plugin allows you to make your TiVo a Plex server, so you can stream its recordings on another device that doesn't have a working TiVo streaming app (like a Mac or PC.) They are totally different things.





Radiomanpj said:


> I don't know why people have so much trouble understanding the difference between the two. the Plex you see on your Tivo is for viewing your Plex server files. The plugin you see in the channels section of your Plex is for viewing your Tivo recordings on Plex. this is why it would be nice to be able to view transfered files as they would not need to conform to Plex naming conventions. I know that Plex can handle them under "home videos" but it still would be nice.


Oh ok that's right. I'm confusing those. I don't know why because I have both, I just don't use them a lot anymore. I guess I didn't read back enough to realize that it was THAT thread and not the other, Doh!

Thanks for setting me straight!  :up:


----------



## Radiomanpj

I just checked out online.tivo.com and it won't let me stream recordings from my Tivo.
the streaming is just from online websites that want you to have a cable account to enter.
I am a cord cutter from before it was called that and don't have cable.


----------



## Aero 1

Radiomanpj said:


> I just checked out online.tivo.com and it won't let me stream recordings from my Tivo.
> the streaming is just from online websites that want you to have a cable account to enter.
> I am a cord cutter from before it was called that and don't have cable.


you need a tivo stream in order to stream to online.tivo.com.


----------



## Radiomanpj

That's why this plugin is so good.
Stream Tivo with no extra hardware.


----------



## Fofer

Radiomanpj said:


> That's why this plugin is so good.
> Stream Tivo with no extra hardware.


Well, except for the extra hardware that is a computer always on your home network acting as the Plex Media Server, that is...


----------



## bradleys

The plugin is really nice, but it would be great if on download (it's an option) it would append season and episode number to the file name. That would allow Plex to automatically pick it up and index it.

Example: Heroes Reborn Under the Mask - S01E02.mpg

I know it is possible, and I spent a few minutes looking at the code this evening. For some reason I can't find the episode and season info in the TiVo XML... I will take more time to review later.


----------



## ilovereality

superflysocal said:


> I really want to get this Plugin working but it doesn't seem to work for me.
> 
> I believe I have curl installed.
> I put the curl.exe in the /windows/system32 folder
> 
> I put the plugin into the right location, renaming the folder by dropping everything after the "-"
> I put in the MAK and IP address of the tivo.
> 
> I am able to load the plugin and can see my shows on the Tivo. however, when I try to play, it just gives me the spinning icon like it's thinking or buffering and hangs with nothing playing.


Greetings...... I was having a similar issue as you and I may have the answer (though you may never see this I suspect others will).

This reply is for Windows users. I'm running Plex on Win7 64bit.

I am going to give a step by step for a Windows user.

Download the TivoToGo bundle as a zip. I got it here:
https://github.com/sander1/TiVoToGo.bundle

There is a link on that page to a ZIP file on the right hand size - download the ZIP and extract the contents somewhere - you will end up with a folder called "TiVoToGo.bundle-master" - delete the "-master" part in the folder name.

Next - you need to copy the file "curl.exe" that is located here (within the directory):
\Contents\Resources\win\curl.exe

Copy curl.exe to c:\windows\system32\

Next up is the part where I went wrong (so pay close attention!).......

Click "start" and then in the text box that opens up above the start button paste the following & hit enter:
%LOCALAPPDATA%\Plex Media Server\Plug-ins

A folder should open up - copy the entire ""TiVoToGo.bundle" folder there.

DO NOT put the folder in a similar BUT DIFFERENT location like:
\Program Files (x86)\Plex\Plex Media Server\Resources\Plug-ins

(The problem is if you do this the channel will still show up and you will be able to look at your tivo's, etc, but the files won't play which is what I am guessing superflysocal might have done.)

Once I did all that and restarted the PLEX server the TivoToGo channel showed up. You need to edit the settings and add your TiVo Media Access Key. I didn't have to enter any IP - the Plex server found all my TiVos.

Getting this to work makes my day as it should allow me to share my TiVo recordings with friends that have PLEX. I the inability to FF / RW is a bit of a bummer but FREE is good!


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Well, except for the extra hardware that is a computer always on your home network acting as the Plex Media Server, that is...


I just launched Plex from my TiVo and I'm streaming a video without my laptop being _open_. 

It's _on_ of course, but the top is closed. How is that possible? All I did was open the Plex app on TiVo and all my videos are there. I know with PyTiVo you have to leave the laptop open for it to work.


----------



## toddk63

First off. Great Plugin.

I'm almost there, I think. I have installed the plugin and curl to my Linux server that is running Plex. In Plex, I can see my TiVo HD and all the programs on it. However, when I try to play one, I get the error "Video Unavailable. We're unable to play this video..."

I have tried lowering the resolution on the Plex Client and giving the server a location for temporary transcoding. Could it be the slow USB WiFi that is it is delivering the program to the server? Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Todd K.

Update: I ruled out the Wi Fi connection as it is clicking along at 9.5Mbps. I am suspecting it has something to do with the decoding part of the process. I ahve opened up the linux permissions to the TiVo ToGo bundle folder as well as tivodecode.


----------



## EWiser

Man this plug in is not user friendly. Anyone know a good set of Mac instructions?


----------



## Saturn

KenNashua said:


> It was staring me in the face. Curl installed on FreeBSD via pkg_add is placed in /usr/local/bin/curl/. I put a symlink in for now. Perhaps the script can do a test to see if the file is available and if tivodecode executes correctly (parse the --help). I can push some changes to git if you'd like.
> 
> Now seems to be a timeout -- it's an old Tivo S2 (Roamio is in the mail) and on wireless so maybe not unexpected. Since these are SD stream I'm pretty sure it can keep up with the decoder -- not sure if there's a way to increase the timeouts? (Spooling to disk took ~5 minutes)
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2014-12-17 22:06:23,596 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:272) - CMD: /usr/bin/curl http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839 --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt
> 2014-12-17 22:06:23,598 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:273) -  PIPED to: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 -
> 2014-12-17 22:06:23,640 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:278) - Starting decoder
> 2014-12-17 22:06:50,777 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: timed out
> 2014-12-17 22:06:50,778 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated
> 2014-12-17 22:07:50,787 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:264) - GET URL: http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839
> 2014-12-17 22:07:50,790 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:271) - TVD: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode
> 2014-12-17 22:07:50,793 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:272) - CMD: /usr/bin/curl http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839 --digest -s -u tivo:3050268861 -c /tmp/cookies.txt
> 2014-12-17 22:07:50,794 (8098c2400) :  DEBUG (__init__:273) -  PIPED to: /usr/pbi/plexmediaserver-amd64/plexdata/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/TiVoToGo.bundle/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m 3050268861 -
> 2014-12-17 22:07:50,860 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:278) - Starting decoder
> 2014-12-17 22:08:20,096 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: timed out
> 2014-12-17 22:08:20,097 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated
> 2014-12-17 22:08:53,747 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:264) - GET URL: http://192.168.123.51:80/download/A%20Charlie%20Brown%20Christmas.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6475839
> 2014-12-17 22:08:53,749 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:288) - Unexpected error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
> 2014-12-17 22:08:53,751 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:294) - Self-exit of tivodecode/curl
> 2014-12-17 22:08:53,753 (8098c2400) :  INFO (__init__:296) - tivodecode/curl terminated


Did you ever get this resolved? I'm getting the same errors - timeout / broken pipe. I have two Series 3 tivos, both give the same error. Manually entering the curl command (after wrapping the url in quotes) works on the command line, and starts spewing data to the console...


----------



## Saturn

I spent some time trying to track down the timeout errors and I got stuck when I figured out it is the call to write the data (back to the transcoder) that is timing out. I suspect this broke when Plex switched to the new transcoder, but that's just a guess.

I found this in the logs though:



Code:


Feb 01, 2016 21:31:42 [0x7f5115ffb700] DEBUG - Job running: /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/Resources/Plex New Transcoder -i http://127.0.0.1:49492/aHR0cDovLzE3Mi4yMC40LjIwNTo4MC9kb3dubG9hZC9UaGUlMjBTaW5nLU9mZi5UaVZvP0NvbnRhaW5lcj0lMkZOb3dQbGF5aW5nJmlkPTU4MzM1NzQ= -threads 0 -y -f dash -loglevel quiet -loglevel_plex error -map_metadata -1 -progressurl http://127.0.0.1:32400/video/:/transcode/session/eos04idmy7v/progress -vcodec libx264 -crf 19 -maxrate 3000k -bufsize 6000k -vsi 1920x1080 -preset veryfast -x264opts cabac=0:8x8dct=1:bframes=0:subme=0:me_range=4:rc_lookahead=10:me=dia:no_chroma_me:8x8dct=0:partitions=none:cabac=0 -min_segment_duration 1 -initial_segment 0 -force_key_frames expr:gte(t,n_forced*1) -sn -acodec aac -strict -2 -cutoff 15000 -ac 2 -ab 217k dash
Feb 01, 2016 21:33:06 [0x7f5114ff9700] ERROR - [Transcoder] [mpeg2video @ 0x2682c60] 0x0 is invalid
Feb 01, 2016 21:34:12 [0x7f5115ffb700] ERROR - Failed to start session successfully.


----------



## KenNashua

Saturn said:


> Did you ever get this resolved? I'm getting the same errors - timeout / broken pipe. I have two Series 3 tivos, both give the same error. Manually entering the curl command (after wrapping the url in quotes) works on the command line, and starts spewing data to the console...


Alas, no. Very disappointed as I have a Amazon FireTV box upstairs and a Roamio downstairs and would love to be able to access my content from upstairs without having to purchase a Stream.


----------



## Brrew

Streaming your content via Stream and/or Roamio...

Setup a VPN server built in on a router or Windows. There are plenty of tutorials on the net. This makes it so you're connected "in home" and the Tivo will stream to you.

This works for the Tivo app in tablets and laptops. Just connect to VPN before starting the app when away from home.


----------



## msadesign

Would you mind expanding your comment just a tiny bit?

Don't need a tutorial, just a couple of hints.

No problem with VPN and the related network details. I'm not getting: *which* device reaches out? and what device does it reach out *to*?

Computer [Mac in this case] to the Tivo box?


----------



## Revhead

Been trying to get this working on linux for the past few days with some success.
I have PMS set up on an Amahi 9/Fedora 23 headless server. Can see the Tivo To Go channel and see the programs on my Tivo HD, but it won't let me stream or download them? 
As an aside whatever I did installing this plug in has made the Plex DLNA server available to my WD TV Live which wasn't working before.
Am I wasting my time or does this still work?


----------



## dadrepus

Plugin seems to be dead for Plex. I posted on the Plex forum with no response from the developer. The newer Plugin hosted on github was called TVOTOGO.bundle. He stopped work on it in 2014. His nickname was TIVOGUY. Does he post here?

This seems to be a recurring problem with "Channel" creators for Plex. Very little followthrough and eventually it gets abandoned. I use almost no channels now in Plex as it seems that the only people to update their product are the core team in Plex. And there they mostly are building new features into Plex instead of refining the basic product. The forums filled with people saying: "I can no longer do this, something is broken, what happened to me videos, can no longer log in after update, android update broken, etc."


----------



## Lexipher

I'm running Plex Media Server on a Raspberry Pi 3.

It _was _running on a Raspberry Pi 2, which I've since upgraded using the supplied rpi-update package.

Anyway, Plex Media Server on the RPi [2|3] has been running fine, both before & after upgrade.

Today, I finally got the notion to try TiVoToGo Plex Bundle on the RPi. I'd previously *not *attempted it as I could *not *locate a tivodecode executable for the RPi's architecture.

No problem... found the source code for tivodecode and compiled.

Before installing the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle, wanted to give tivodecode a kick in the tires.

If I do a two step process of wget, followed by tivodecode, _magic happens_.

However, and for reasons that I cannot explain, if instead I try to (_as best that I can tell_) emulate the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle via curl, then piped to tivodecode, *no *such luck.

So, installed TiVoToGo Plex Bundle onto the RPi, hoping for magic, and, no such luck. Behaves like my curl piped to tivodecode experiment.

For reference, I have the same TiVoToGo Plex Bundle installed on an x86_64 machine, works *perfectly*.

Curl version on the x86_64 machine is 7.47.

Curl version on the RPi is 7.38.

Any thoughts?

My reason for asking being that while its _great _that I have two Plex servers, I really only want one. I'd prefer it to be the RPi as I have no objections to keep it running 24/7. While with the x86_64 machine, even though I was _really _choosy with its hardware (its fanless & uses "_little_" power... for an x86_64 machine), it still draws _more _than the RPi.

I'd prefer keeping the x86_64 turned off until I need to use it... it boots in less than 3 seconds, anyway.

My interest in getting the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle operational on the RPi being ease of viewing recorded programs on other TV's (they have Roku devices attached), without the need for a TiVo Mini.

Thank you!


----------



## jimsearle

Lexipher said:


> I'm running Plex Media Server on a Raspberry Pi 3.
> 
> It _was _running on a Raspberry Pi 2, which I've since upgraded using the supplied rpi-update package.
> 
> Anyway, Plex Media Server on the RPi [2|3] has been running fine, both before & after upgrade.
> 
> Today, I finally got the notion to try TiVoToGo Plex Bundle on the RPi. I'd previously *not *attempted it as I could *not *locate a tivodecode executable for the RPi's architecture.
> 
> No problem... found the source code for tivodecode and compiled.
> 
> Before installing the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle, wanted to give tivodecode a kick in the tires.
> 
> If I do a two step process of wget, followed by tivodecode, _magic happens_.
> 
> However, and for reasons that I cannot explain, if instead I try to (_as best that I can tell_) emulate the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle via curl, then piped to tivodecode, *no *such luck.
> 
> So, installed TiVoToGo Plex Bundle onto the RPi, hoping for magic, and, no such luck. Behaves like my curl piped to tivodecode experiment.
> 
> For reference, I have the same TiVoToGo Plex Bundle installed on an x86_64 machine, works *perfectly*.
> 
> Curl version on the x86_64 machine is 7.47.
> 
> Curl version on the RPi is 7.38.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> My reason for asking being that while its _great _that I have two Plex servers, I really only want one. I'd prefer it to be the RPi as I have no objections to keep it running 24/7. While with the x86_64 machine, even though I was _really _choosy with its hardware (its fanless & uses "_little_" power... for an x86_64 machine), it still draws _more _than the RPi.
> 
> I'd prefer keeping the x86_64 turned off until I need to use it... it boots in less than 3 seconds, anyway.
> 
> My interest in getting the TiVoToGo Plex Bundle operational on the RPi being ease of viewing recorded programs on other TV's (they have Roku devices attached), without the need for a TiVo Mini.
> 
> Thank you!


Did you every figure out how to get this working on an RPI 3? I have GitHub - sander1/TiVoToGo.bundle: TiVo To Go Plex Server Channel installed and it looks good, except of course tivodecode fails.


----------



## bglf83

This is working again.

Any one have a fix for the Tivo to Go channel? - Page 2


----------



## eohrnberger

jimsearle said:


> Did you every figure out how to get this working on an RPI 3? I have GitHub - sander1/TiVoToGo.bundle: TiVo To Go Plex Server Channel installed and it looks good, except of course tivodecode fails.


Hi, I know it's been awhile since anyone last posted to this thread.
Does anyone know if the sanders1 fork of TiVoToGo.bundle operational? Supported?


----------



## dadrepus

All plugins related to 3rd party apps are dead. Very few still work.


----------



## eohrnberger

dadrepus said:


> All plugins related to 3rd party apps are dead. Very few still work.


That's a bummer, but thanks for the info.


----------



## windracer

I had forked the original code way back when, but since I exited the TiVo ecosystem over a year ago I haven't tinkered with it anymore. But yeah, I think plug-ins are dead.


----------

